# Tip's appreciated sign



## Fireguy50

_Now that this post has grown and Been "featured/famous".....
There are multiple versions of the sign available to print, and the PSD Photoshop file listed if you browse the many pages of information and comedy!_

Here is my signage with simplified wording and Uber appearance graphics.

*Also see digital marketing tip sign*


----------



## lyft_audi

Nice, man!

What program did you make that in? I like the graphic and font choice!

I need to add one to my free rideshare signs page since we're allowed to use them now.

If anyone needs free signs or dual tradedress, check out my little page here for FREE ones www.tradedress.tk


----------



## TomInVegas

Superb! I hope I might be able to use this (idea of yours) but thought I'd ask first.


----------



## Fireguy50

I posted it for the community to print, edit, improve, and utilize!


----------



## Digits

Nice job, I'm gonna have to print it in various sizes and stick it everywhere in the pax' vision. Best locations are the rear of the front headrests, dash, front and back passenger side windows. I know a place that makes custom holographic prints on vinyl film screen.


----------



## Fireguy50

Here's an old version, but I slide it into the sunroof trim molding.

Haven't figured out best placement in my vehicle for front passenger seat


----------



## lyft_audi

What kind of car is that, and what is that screen by the rear view?


----------



## Fireguy50

Ford Taurus with backup camera.
Thursday will install new dash cam under rearview mirror.


----------



## Wally1954

Let me know if the sign helps

My senior citizens in florida plan on taking it with them.

To the grave, that is.....


----------



## Fireguy50

I'll need a few weeks of driving to make a decision on any increase


----------



## lyft_audi

Fireguy50 said:


> Ford Taurus with backup camera.
> Thursday will install new dash cam under rearview mirror.


Too bad you can't hookup a media player of some sort to that screen... You could display as many signs as you want on that thing!

Like some type of slideshow or something

Maybe trade businesses for ads?


----------



## uberpa

Uber has ruined the tipping culture!
It'll take quite a while to get the "It's a shame to not tip your driver" tradition back.

A girl will dump a guy for stiffing the waitress on their first date but not for failing to tip the uber driver who takes them to the restaurant with a nice car.


----------



## Rob Whitey

I give drivers tips. I always have. Mostly on the shuttles from hotel to ?. Those poor drivers. 10+ passengers + luggage and I watch them all just get off without so much as a thank you. So, I make it a point to dump at least a 5 in their jar.


----------



## LEAFdriver

PLEASE....*STOP WITH THE PROPAGANDA*!!!

DELETE: *"But Not Required"* from those signs!!!!!

There is NO GOOD REASON to tell them that tips are not required!

It's just part of Uber's original propaganda that will not die!

When you go to a restaurant....are there signs on the table "_reminding you_" that tips are not required?

*NO!*

If there were.....probably LESS people would tip their servers....because they would reason:

"Oh yeah! If we don't tip...what can they do to us? Nothing! Thanks for the reminder!"


----------



## Fireguy50

lyft_audi said:


> Too bad you can't hookup a media player of some sort to that screen... You could display as many signs as you want on that thing!
> 
> Like some type of slideshow or something
> 
> Maybe trade businesses for ads?


It has two video inputs, so I did it $35!
It's a little bright at night. It services its purpose of preventing backing into kids and objects.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/tip-sign-goes-digital.80100/


uberpa said:


> Uber has ruined the tipping culture!
> It'll take quite a while to get the "It's a shame to not tip your driver" tradition back.
> 
> A girl will dump a guy for stiffing the waitress on their first date but not for failing to tip the uber driver who takes them to the restaurant with a nice car.


Agreed!


LEAFdriver said:


> PLEASE....*STOP WITH THE PROPAGANDA*!!!
> 
> DELETE: *"But Not Required"* from those signs!!!!!
> 
> There is NO GOOD REASON to tell them that tips are not required!
> 
> It's just part of Uber's original propaganda that will not die!
> 
> When you go to a restaurant....are there signs on the table "_reminding you_" that tips are not required?
> 
> NO!
> 
> If there were.....probably LESS people would tip their servers....because they would reason:
> 
> "Oh yeah! If we don't tip...what can they do to us? Nothing! Thanks for the reminder!"


Well, you can edit the sign to your needs.
And you're welcome for doing the effort, thanks for yelling!


----------



## FAC

Fireguy50 have you signed up with either square or Paypal here? I want to take your sign and modify it to include Square accepted or something.

Also, here an idea for you to attach the sign to your front dashboard. Use sticker shield found on Amazon.








http://amzn.to/21g9MfF


----------



## FAC

I'm sorry if this is a stupid question, but going to ask anyway. The class action settlement that allows for drivers to ask for tips happened in Califorina. Does the ruling apply in Colorado (or other states)? Or do only drivers in California have the option to post signs and ask for tips?


----------



## Fireguy50

FAC said:


> I'm sorry if this is a stupid question, but going to ask anyway. The class action settlement that allows for drivers to ask for tips happened in Califorina. Does the ruling apply in Colorado (or other states)? Or do only drivers in California have the option to post signs and ask for tips?


Not sure the answer to that, probably not. But I'm willing to risk it and be included in a Supreme Court class action lawsuit.
Typically courts use previous rulings to make judgments, and either......

California would loose it's rights for tips in the ruling (I'm the national bad guy)
Or
Tips be a national standard. (I would get hero status, and more press in the news to TIP YOUR UBER DRIVERS!)

I'm pretty confident in option 2 and willing to risk it.


----------



## Fireguy50

FAC said:


> Fireguy50Also, here an idea for you to attach the sign to your front dashboard. Use sticker shield found on Amazon.
> View attachment 37417
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01466E24S/?tag=ubne0c-20


Thanks, I added it to my wish list, I'll look into that when I'm confident I can prove to my wife the dash cam paid for itself with safety and cleaning fee's


FAC said:


> Fireguy50 have you signed up with either square or Paypal here? I want to take your sign and modify it to include Square accepted or something.


No, not yet. Call me an old guy. But I'm not comfortable swiping a PAX credit card for $2 giving visa 3.5%. And I just feel old school, if you meant to leave a tip you have cash in you pockets somewhere. I'm sure I'll have to utilize digital transactions eventually if Uber doesn't include it in the app. Plus there's no guarantee that PAX is adding a tip while walking out of the vehicle, could just be a polite lie.
I'm sure Apple pay, Square, Android pay, PayPal, are the best current solution. I'm just too old to push the issue.

"I would, but don't have any cash"
Typically gets the rider a lecture about how this ride probably only paid me $2.00 after Uber took their cut.


----------



## 5 Star Guy

Appreciated implies not required while it encourages tips in a positive way, not from a negative viewpoint. There's no point to using appreciated and not required.


----------



## Fireguy50

5 Star Guy said:


> Appreciated implies not required while it encourages tips in a positive way, not from a negative viewpoint. There's no point to using appreciated and not required.


So....
Be more aggressive in solicitation?
Serious question!


----------



## Ben105

I tip but I always find it a pain to have to get cash before I do anything related to tipping. I don't go to ATMs and I don't carry cash. Everything I do, I can pay with my debit or cc and I like the paper trail. I can see where my spending is. I would much prefer to pay any tip by credit card/debit card, but always have to plan on getting cash somewhere before I'm traveling so I have cash and THEN I have to buy something to break the cash up into smaller chunks. Just not convenience. I'm not whining, just saying that before there were debit cards, I carried cash. But now because they are much more convenient, I prefer using plastic. Plus the 3.5% is tax deductible.


----------



## djede

lyft_audi said:


> Too bad you can't hookup a media player of some sort to that screen... You could display as many signs as you want on that thing!
> 
> Like some type of slideshow or something
> 
> Maybe trade businesses for ads?


You just gave me an idea, make a DVD Video of different ads and just have them constantly running on my Rear Entertainment System in my vehicle.

Hmmm...


----------



## 5 Star Guy

Fireguy50 said:


> So....
> Be more aggressive in solicitation?
> Serious question!


It's not about being aggressive, you deserve a tip, heck it will pay for the gas even. Drivers need to let pax know they should tip, in a professional manner. We deserve a tip like anyone else who gets tips, the signs need to make that clear without sounding pushy or aggressive.


----------



## Fireguy50

djede said:


> You just gave me an idea, make a DVD Video of different ads and just have them constantly running on my Rear Entertainment System in my vehicle.
> 
> Hmmm...


I know the plasma donation centers in my area would pay for add time. Probably DUI lawyers, I'm sure there's a market for add time sales.


----------



## Fireguy50

5 Star Guy said:


> It's not about being aggressive, you deserve a tip, heck it will pay for the gas even. Drivers need to let pax know they should tip, in a professional manner. We deserve a tip like anyone else who gets tips, the signs need to make that clear without sounding pushy or aggressive.


Okay, back into Adobe Photoshop, and the color printer, and lamination machine!


----------



## djede

Fireguy50 said:


> Okay, back into Adobe Photoshop, and the color printer, and lamination machine!


Post the new sign... LOL


----------



## FAC

Fireguy50 said:


> Thanks, I added it to my wish list, I'll look into that when I'm confident I can prove to my wife the dash cam paid for itself with safety and cleaning fee's
> 
> No, not yet. Call me an old guy. But I'm not comfortable swiping a PAX credit card for $2 giving visa 3.5%. And I just feel old school, if you meant to leave a tip you have cash in you pockets somewhere. I'm sure I'll have to utilize digital transactions eventually if Uber doesn't include it in the app. Plus there's no guarantee that PAX is adding a tip while walking out of the vehicle, could just be a polite lie.
> I'm sure Apple pay, Square, Android pay, PayPal, are the best current solution. I'm just too old to push the issue.
> 
> "I would, but don't have any cash"
> Typically gets the rider a lecture about how this ride probably only paid me $2.00 after Uber took their cut.


Fireguy50 I totally get your position on the new payment technology. Tell you what, if you ever change your mind or have any questions about it, PM me. I'd be more than happy to help you out.

BTW square is free and they only charge 2.75% so if they tipped you $5 you'd receive $4.87 automatically deposited into your bank account...just food for thought.


----------



## FAC

Fireguy50 said:


> Okay, back into Adobe Photoshop, and the color printer, and lamination machine!


Although I am a techie nerd I suck at photoshop. Any chance you would send me the photoshop file if I PM you my email? Pretty please


----------



## Fireguy50

I'd prefer NFC tap & pay than the Square gizmo on my phone and the PAX digging out their wallet


----------



## 5 Star Guy

Fireguy50 said:


> I'd prefer NFC tap & pay than the Square gizmo on my phone and the PAX digging out their wallet


Square has that now and Apple Pay, free. I think the catch is to keep a $50 account with a balance initially so they aren't giving away the box free and people not using it. [NFC and chip reader I meant.]


----------



## Fireguy50

FAC said:


> Although I am a techie nerd I suck at photoshop. Any chance you would send me the photoshop file if I PM you my email? Pretty please


I'll post it here if this forum supports the file.
But the raw Photoshop file can only be edited in Adobe Photoshop. Do you have CS5 or newer?


----------



## Ben105

Yes, as someone else said, they do have the NFC/Apple Pay/Android Pay box that connects to your phone via bluetooth. I got it for $50. It also has a chip reader for those cards that require it. You can just velcro it to your counsel and it could be your "tip box" or at least a conversation starter.

It is the cheapest of these types of readers that I know of. I also use PayPal for two of my businesses, but their reader costs more like $100.


----------



## FAC

Fireguy50 said:


> I'll post it here if this forum supports the file.
> But the raw Photoshop file can only be edited in Adobe Photoshop. Do you have CS5 or newer?


I do. Not sure this site will allow the file type. If it doesn't I'll pm my email. Thanks!


----------



## FAC

Scott Benedict said:


> Yes, as someone else said, they do have the NFC/Apple Pay/Android Pay box that connects to your phone via bluetooth. I got it for $50. It also has a chip reader for those cards that require it. You can just velcro it to your counsel and it could be your "tip box" or at least a conversation starter.
> 
> It is the cheapest of these types of readers that I know of. I also use PayPal for two of my businesses, but their reader costs more like $100.


Curious about how the chip reader works. That's why I didn't fork over the money. If someone uses the Bluetooth reader, do they enter the tip on their phone or through your phone's square app?


----------



## Fireguy50

Stupid question, is there 1 NFC app that will accept a payment from all the dozens of apps out there?

Can I get Apple pay on my Android 6.0? I searched the Android PlayStore but it wasn't available.

Okay, I just downloaded:
Google Wallet
PayPal
Square Cash
is this the correct Square app for NFC?


----------



## FAC

Fireguy50 said:


> I'd prefer NFC tap & pay than the Square gizmo on my phone and the PAX digging out their wallet


How about accepting Bitcoin for tips. That should solve all the problems ​


----------



## Fireguy50

FAC
No Photoshop files supported on this forum. Wish someone would host it so I don't have to email every day.


5 Star Guy said:


> It's not about being aggressive, you deserve a tip, heck it will pay for the gas even. Drivers need to let pax know they should tip, in a professional manner. We deserve a tip like anyone else who gets tips, the signs need to make that clear without sounding pushy or aggressive.


Anyway here is sign everyone is asking for.
This is irony, voluntarily graphic designing a sign asking for Tips!


----------



## FAC

Fireguy50 said:


> Stupid question, is there 1 NFC app that will accept a payment from all the dozens of apps out there?
> 
> Can I get Apple pay on my Android 6.0? I searched the Android PlatStore but it wasn't available.
> 
> Okay, I just downloaded:
> Google Wallet
> PayPal
> Square Cash
> is this the correct Square app for NFC?
> 
> View attachment 37440


I don't know the answer to that but I'm interested to find out. I'll let you know when I research it a bit.

What I do know is this:

Square POS is used with the square reader or you can manually enter CC info. 
Square Cash is same company but allows you to send cash through individual URL with $ hashtag
Square also has square dashboard which lets you know the payments you receive. 
PayPal requires sharing emails to send cash unless you use PayPal here which is the competition to square reader. 
Don't know a thing about Google wallet. 
I did find an interesting article on lifehacker.

http://lifehacker.com/money-transfer-showdown-square-cash-vs-venmo-vs-payp-1752058723

Here is the bottom line of the article:
*Bottom Line: Venmo for Social Spenders, Square Cash for Anonymous, Simple Transfers, and PayPal for the Most Reach, Currencies, and Options*
_If you're looking for a P2P money service that fits you, it's not hard to do. Square Cash, Venmo, and PayPal each have their own great qualities:_

_If you want to make money transactions simple, social, and fun, go with Venmo._
_If you want to transfer money to friends and family all over the world, or want an all-in-one money service, go with PayPal._
_If you want the simplest money transferring option for friends and family, or to easily transfer money anonymously, go with Square Cash._


----------



## FAC

Fireguy50 said:


> FAC
> No Photoshop files supported on this forum. Wish someone would host it so I don't have to email every day.
> 
> Anyway here is sign everyone is asking for.
> This is irony, voluntarily graphic designing a sign asking for Tips!
> 
> View attachment 37443


Upload the file to Dropbox and attach the link here. That way you don't have to send lots of emails and everything remains anonymous.

You can sign up for free and get a limited amount of free storage. You upload the file and Dropbox will create a URL for people to download the file. https://www.dropbox.com


----------



## Fireguy50

So no 1 stop app, just have an assortment of apps available if the PAX offers non-cash tip. "I have that app too, no problem!"
Let's see how many A$$HOLES we catch that politely offered digital tip, but then back out when they find out we do have the technology?


----------



## Fireguy50

FAC said:


> Upload the file to Dropbox and attach the link here. That way you don't have to send lots of emails and everything remains anonymous.
> 
> You can sign up for free and get a limited amount of free storage. You upload the file and Dropbox will create a URL for people to download the file. https://www.dropbox.com


https://www.dropbox.com/s/a46x1qjz231d5ai/Uber-tip-signage_public.psd?dl=0

STOP MAKING ME LEARN NEW THINGS!
You're ruining my old grumpy persona I wanted people to believe. The dumber I appear the less will be expected of me


----------



## FAC

Fireguy50 said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/a46x1qjz231d5ai/Uber-tip-signage_public.psd?dl=0
> 
> STOP MAKING ME LEARN NEW THINGS!
> You're ruining my old grumpy persona I wanted people to believe. The dumber I appear the less will be expected of me
> View attachment 37446


You're awesome Fireguy50 ! Thank you.


----------



## simpsonsverytall

i will read this thread again when not drunk


----------



## FAC

Fireguy50 said:


> So no 1 stop app, just have an assortment of apps available if the PAX offers non-cash tip. "I have that app too, no problem!"
> Let's see how many A$$HOLES we catch that politely offered digital tip, but then back out when they find out we do have the technology?


The closest thing to one stop solution is the square contactless reader. For now it accepts apple pay but likely will accept others in the future. They run $40. The contactless reader from PayPal is $150 but they will refund $100 if you use it for $3000 in 90 days.

Square doesn't store the pax credit card info. It's no different than swiping your card at grocery store. What I'm going to do is jailbreak my old iPhone 4s that just collects dust and only have the square pos app on it with the reader secured somehow in the backseat allowing pax to swipe and tip without even telling me they did so. And like you download all the other payment apps to accept whatever means they want to pay me. Also I'll still keep my standard change for a $20; $10, $5, and five $1s to give change for the old fashioned cash tip. I don't like carrying more than $20 when I drive.

Indeed I do very well with cash tips with uber paxs. I get better tips than on Lyft app. On Lyft I average $2 with the occasional $5. Never received less than $5 on uber but also get $10 often, sometimes $20; $25 from the drunk a$$holes from Chicago and even a $50 on UberSelect after driving a man around for a couple hours. To and from airport to pickup GF back to hotel then around Denver until they found a nightclub they liked. That was on top of the $103 fare.


----------



## Fireguy50

simpsonsverytall said:


> i will read this thread again when not drunk


Who said I wasn't now? LOL
9:40 minutes till my next doctors appointment.
I'm a functioning drug user, and work better when not in pain









For the record I don't drink alcohol the days I drive, and I don't take pain killers 8 hours before driving.
But only make it a few hours Uber at night and I'm done. Load up and sleep in, better living through pharmaceuticals!


----------



## FAC

Fireguy50 said:


> Who said I wasn't now? LOL
> 9:40 minutes till my next doctors appointment.
> I'm a functioning drug user, and work better when not in pain
> View attachment 37456


You should move to Colorado then. Where the drugs are legal! Well at least marijuana is.


----------



## RockinEZ

How about a sign:

If you are not going to tip, start walking now. 

Too direct?


----------



## RockinEZ

Fireguy50 said:


> Who said I wasn't now? LOL
> 9:40 minutes till my next doctors appointment.
> I'm a functioning drug user, and work better when not in pain
> View attachment 37456
> 
> 
> For the record I don't drink alcohol the days I drive, and I don't take pain killers 8 hours before driving.
> But only make it a few hours Uber at night and I'm done. Load up and sleep in, better living through pharmaceuticals!


Disability may be in your future. The immediate future.


----------



## Fireguy50

RockinEZ said:


> Disability may be in your future. The immediate future.


Already am on disability, but that doesn't pay 100% lost wages. I got 30 days of physical therapy before the workers comp will consider Spine surgery 


FAC said:


> You should move to Colorado then. Where the drugs are legal! Well at least marijuana is.


I want to be drug free and able to play with my kids and go back to work! Nothing against marijuana, but I want my life back, however we're all getting older


----------



## shiftydrake

Hey fireguy I. Know what you mean I lost my right leg in Afghanistan in 08 after 17 years as a Marine..... VA only pays 75% of what I was making full time and since 3/31/16 wife lost her job so I drive to help make ends meet I hate the fact I have to take Vicodin to be able to walk with no pain and I hate it............ Prosthetics hurt my stump so driving for pay is easiest "job" I have had since 1991 when I joined...........so anyway......what was this thread about?/.......


----------



## Fireguy50

Photoshop? I don't remember!


----------



## lyft_audi

djede said:


> You just gave me an idea, make a DVD Video of different ads and just have them constantly running on my Rear Entertainment System in my vehicle.
> 
> Hmmm...


I actually thought about using an old ipad for the same thing


----------



## lyft_audi

Fireguy50 said:


> Photoshop? I don't remember!


Yeah, .psd is photoshop.

You might want to export it as a .jpg or .pdf for others.

I'm in graphic design for 23 years.

If you wan't I can host it on my page for you


----------



## Fireguy50

https://www.dropbox.com/s/a46x1qjz231d5ai/Uber-tip-signage_public.psd?dl=0


----------



## Fireguy50

lyft_audi said:


> I actually thought about using an old ipad for the same thing


Look into the Vugo app
I downloaded it, but haven't played with it
Earn extra income by running advertising


----------



## Ben105

Apple Pay is only available on iOS and Android Pay is available only on Android. They are both nearly the same thing (NFC payments) but are branded to the operating system your phone is on. Samsung Pay is completely different and only works with Samsung phones. It mimics the magnetic strip via NFC, so you don't have to have a special reader to use it. Think of Apply Pay and Android Pay as Mastercard and Visa. As long as both are accepted it doesn't matter what the client has. Just two different brands of doing the exact same thing.

Now, it doesn't matter WHAT the customer has. You do not have to have it. All you have to have is the reader connected to your phone. You hand the customer your phone with the square app open, they enter their info (not cc) and amount, and then they either use Android/Apple/Samsung Pay OR use the chip reader, OR swipe and the charge is collected. No one knows the credit card number and they are emailed or texted a receipt (they choose when they enter their info). It's quite easy.


----------



## FAC

Fireguy50 said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/a46x1qjz231d5ai/Uber-tip-signage_public.psd?dl=0


Aren't you glad now I forced you to learn new technology


----------



## HotRodriguez75

Someone posted these LED name badges, which I am about to pull the trigger and buy a couple.

I am also considering a 7" tablet with a latest square reader.


----------



## Uberdancer

I don't think I'll use anything ...


----------



## FAC

Scott Benedict said:


> Apple Pay is only available on iOS and Android Pay is available only on Android. They are both nearly the same thing (NFC payments) but are branded to the operating system your phone is on. Samsung Pay is completely different and only works with Samsung phones. It mimics the magnetic strip via NFC, so you don't have to have a special reader to use it. Think of Apply Pay and Android Pay as Mastercard and Visa. As long as both are accepted it doesn't matter what the client has. Just two different brands of doing the exact same thing.
> 
> Now, it doesn't matter WHAT the customer has. You do not have to have it. All you have to have is the reader connected to your phone. You hand the customer your phone with the square app open, they enter their info (not cc) and amount, and then they either use Android/Apple/Samsung Pay OR use the chip reader, OR swipe and the charge is collected. No one knows the credit card number and they are emailed or texted a receipt (they choose when they enter their info). It's quite easy.


So if I understand you correctly, even with the square wireless reader that costs $50 you still need to hand them your phone (or other device you have in your car for them to enter the tip), it doesn't show up on pax phone.

Do you know anything about square cash? Just learned of it last night when Fireguy50 posted the list of apps. That one seemed pretty cool. If i understand how it works correctly, you set up an account and get your own unique web page with $ as hash tag. I think then you just advertise you cash.me/$yourname and a pax can use their own phone to tip you. But not sure. I'll update when I know more .


----------



## FAC

Uberdancer said:


> I don't think I'll use anything ...


Funny thing cash isn't always accepted anymore. I was at the airport wanting to cash in my mile for a flight to California and there was a new $10 processing fee and I couldn't pay them in cash. What's this world coming to?


----------



## FAC

HotRodriguez75 said:


> Someone posted these LED name badges, which I am about to pull the trigger and buy a couple.
> 
> I am also considering a 7" tablet with a latest square reader.


Pretty creative solution but the reviews on the signs not so good.

I've been looking around for a cheep 7" tablet or using my old iPhone 4s jail broken so only the square app is on it. Unless I can figure out how to secure it to my car don't want to spend too much don't want the pax walking out with my tablet. Vugo is another option. You have to use your own tablet and you mount to headrest. They show ads and allow the pax to tip through the app. But they are still in startup phase. Havent gotten it to work and it eats up a lot of data. 
There is another option but I got to find the link. For $20 bucks a month you get a tablet and brackets to attach and dash cam. The tablet has games and news and other features to entertain the pax. It also allows the pax to tip. Finally it allows the pax to be sent a copy of the dash cam video. I thought that was a pretty good deal. But again in start up phase with little content on the tablet. When I find the link again I'll post it


----------



## 5 Star Guy

FAC said:


> Funny thing cash isn't always accepted anymore. I was at the airport wanting to cash in my mile for a flight to California and there was a new $10 processing fee and I couldn't pay them in cash. What's this world coming to?


Long story short, was in Mexico with my friend. Tossed the visa docs, thought needed them to get in not get out. So they're like oh, you have to pay in pesos to get new docs. I'm like the flight is leaving soon, the line is around the block and no I don't have pesos or cash. Oh you have to use the ATM and get in the other long line to pay and wait for your change after they convert dollars to pesos for you. Unbelievable, my friend was almost crying thinking we would miss our flight. Always have cash at the airport.


----------



## FAC

I just realized I sure chat (post) a lot. Virtual Chatty Cathy on the uber forum


----------



## Uberdancer

Think about it ... people generally don't like being told what to do, especially Americans ... If they ride Uber and see signs soliciting tips, they'll feel the pressure, they'll feel like being told what to do, by a sign ...What if they can't read?? English??? What if the rider is a minor who has no cash and is riding on the parent's account??

And if the ride is a surge?? What then?? A double whammy??

If they get a ride and do not see any such signs, then they will feel not being told what to do, and do it ...they'll feel better about, that they are the altruistic one, that the power is in their hands, as it were, to bestow the feeling of grandeur with the tip ... and they'll tell their friends, colleagues, acquaintances, and family members ... 

It's general reverse psychology ... In general, if you go to a high class joint, regardless whether the food is "high class," or the entertainment is "high class," the people working there are dressed accordingly, speak to you accordingly, treat you accordingly, and interact with you accordingly ... 

So if you acquire the mannerisms and speech of a "high class" whatever, your customers will also behave in such manner ...

If you're a bro or dude, and you wear a baseball cap, T-shirt, or untucked shirt, you're sure to be treated in like manner ... 

It will catch on ... and if it doesn't, then everyone must work on their CARMA ...

What am I saying?? No. Go ahead. Put up the signs.


----------



## HotRodriguez75

FAC said:


> Pretty creative solution but the reviews on the signs not so good.
> 
> I've been looking around for a cheep 7" tablet or using my old iPhone 4s jail broken so only the square app is on it. Unless I can figure out how to secure it to my car don't want to spend too much don't want the pax walking out with my tablet. Vugo is another option. You have to use your own tablet and you mount to headrest. They show ads and allow the pax to tip through the app. But they are still in startup phase. Havent gotten it to work and it eats up a lot of data.
> There is another option but I got to find the link. For $20 bucks a month you get a tablet and brackets to attach and dash cam. The tablet has games and news and other features to entertain the pax. It also allows the pax to tip. Finally it allows the pax to be sent a copy of the dash cam video. I thought that was a pretty good deal. But again in start up phase with little content on the tablet. When I find the link again I'll post it


I actually just grabbed a link from the results and haven't sifted through the reviews yet. I will probably go cheap as possible (disposable) at first just to see if it is worth it.

I already use a 8" tablet for Uber and Navigation which is CD mounted (this should be a standard for a driver) and I just realized the Square reader is wireless or you can get the stand. Now I need to figure out how to secure the stand and/or reader.

As far as entertainment for the PAX, the rates are way too low to offer anything beyond a safe and efficient ride.


----------



## MikesUber

LEAFdriver said:


> When you go to a restaurant....are there signs on the table "_reminding you_" that tips are not required?
> 
> NO!


This is going to be embarrassing but:

http://abcnews.go.com/Business/joes-crab-shack-tests-tipping-policy-18-locations/story?id=35134532

http://money.cnn.com/2015/11/11/pf/joes-crab-shack-no-tipping/


----------



## FAC

HotRodriguez75 said:


> I actually just grabbed a link from the results and haven't sifted through the reviews yet. I will probably go cheap as possible (disposable) at first just to see if it is worth it.
> 
> I already use a 8" tablet for Uber and Navigation which is CD mounted (this should be a standard for a driver) and I just realized the Square reader is wireless or you can get the stand. Now I need to figure out how to secure the stand and/or reader.
> 
> As far as entertainment for the PAX, the rates are way too low to offer anything beyond a safe and efficient ride.


Square has a few different products. The basic card swiper that is free that connects to headphone slot. Another swiper that reads chip cards and regular cards looks similar to the basic reader. Don't know the cost of that. The wireless NFC reader that is stand alone for $50. Finally the stand that is typically used for merchants. You don't need the big stand. I went with the free gizmo to test the response before I invested $50 in th wireless gadget.


----------



## 5 Star Guy

MikesUber said:


> This is going to be embarrassing but:
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/Business/joes-crab-shack-tests-tipping-policy-18-locations/story?id=35134532
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2015/11/11/pf/joes-crab-shack-no-tipping/
> 
> View attachment 37518


Great, the employees are paid well, have benefits and probably profit sharing while we pay for everything.


----------



## MikesUber

5 Star Guy said:


> Great, the employees are paid well, have benefits and probably profit sharing while we pay for everything.


Yeah I kinda felt odd just signing the check and leaving without a tip but everything's gotta be prorated to "include tip" oh man where have we heard that before. Their menu actually says "tips are NOT accepted". Not even ACCEPTED, damn.


----------



## FAC

Uberdancer said:


> Think about it ... people generally don't like being told what to do, especially Americans ... If they ride Uber and see signs soliciting tips, they'll feel the pressure, they'll feel like being told what to do, by a sign ...What if they can't read?? English??? What if the rider is a minor who has no cash and is riding on the parent's account??
> 
> And if the ride is a surge?? What then?? A double whammy??
> 
> If they get a ride and do not see any such signs, then they will feel not being told what to do, and do it ...they'll feel better about, that they are the altruistic one, that the power is in their hands, as it were, to bestow the feeling of grandeur with the tip ... and they'll tell their friends, colleagues, acquaintances, and family members ...
> 
> It will catch on ... and if it doesn't, then everyone must work on their CARMA ...


The fatal flaw in your argument is that people are under the impression that tips are included with uber fare. So they don't tip. As a driver if your set up with multiple options for a pax to tip, they likely will tip. If they don't oh well. If they do you got some extra income.

My good buddy is pax and he just pinged me stating he finally understood my pain about ratings. He just got a 4* rating and complained he didn't do anything. I asked if he tipped the driver he said no. Told him to expect 4* ratings unless you tip. He told me he always tips on Lyft bc its included in the app. Still refuses to tip on uber. But if given options he might.


----------



## HotRodriguez75

Uberdancer said:


> Think about it ... people generally don't like being told what to do, especially Americans ... If they ride Uber and see signs soliciting tips, they'll feel the pressure, they'll feel like being told what to do, by a sign ...What if they can't read?? English??? What if the rider is a minor who has no cash and is riding on the parent's account??
> 
> And if the ride is a surge?? What then?? A double whammy??
> 
> If they get a ride and do not see any such signs, then they will feel not being told what to do, and do it ...they'll feel better about, that they are the altruistic one, that the power is in their hands, as it were, to bestow the feeling of grandeur with the tip ... and they'll tell their friends, colleagues, acquaintances, and family members ...
> 
> It will catch on ... and if it doesn't, then everyone must work on their CARMA ...



If they can't read or understand logos, they understand the credit card and dollar sign logos. Most people tip because of the pressure of culture of tipping. Most people do not tip on Uber because that is Uber culture. That is what needs to change. Tips = profitability.
If minor, no ride. I do not transport minors or non-account holders due to liability.
Surge rides are exempt from tips however if you are drunk and read the sign and decide to tip, that is on you.
If they get into the car and do not see the signs is the near pathetic to think that they will feel better about it. Carma is actually Karma. Them friends, colleagues, acquaintances, and/or family members will shame and belittle them for tipping since tip is included in the fare. I call it tip blocking. It's usually husband/wife. Husband is about to tip and wife does the tip block and says it's included in the fare. I am quick to interject and let them no the $10 I just earned does not include a tip and all tips are appreciated.
In my opinion, I educate my passengers and can confidently discuss the facts about tipping. It's simple, this ride cost you $5, I drove 5 minutes to you, I waited 5 minutes for you, I drive you 5 minutes down the road. You get charged $5, I get paid $2.67. I am now making about $10 per hour before expenses of gas, car washes, maintenance. Do you work for $10 per hour? If yes, this ride is serving my community. If no, tip a couple of bucks to your driver, it goes a long way.

I average $50 per week in tips without any signs or gimmicks, however I position myself for those tips. My rating is decent and managed. I avoid millennials and colleges like the plague!

I am glad that we are now allowed to put a sign up without repercussions from Uber however I understand those signs will lead to lower ratings and complaints.

I am going to put up a sign that says:

In lieu of a tip, please:

Have your toes on the curb when I arrive
Text your driver additional info about your pickup (Gate code, business name, apartment #, directions)
Enter your destination address
If more than 4 passengers order an UberXL
Do not attempt to bring drinks or food with you.
Tip $2 for each that you are guilty of!


----------



## Uberdancer

FAC said:


> ... The fatal flaw in your argument is that people are under the impression that tips are included with uber fare. So they don't tip. As a driver if your set up with multiple options for a pax to tip, they likely will tip. If they don't oh well. If they do you got some extra income.


Well... I'll let the Internet chatter let the riders know that they have the option to tip or not ... I'm not so concerned about it ...

In general, I'll act as if I work in a high class joint where I expect to be tipped 30 to 50% ...


----------



## 5 Star Guy

FAC said:


> Square has a few different products. The basic card swiper that is free that connects to headphone slot. Another swiper that reads chip cards and regular cards looks similar to the basic reader. Don't know the cost of that. The wireless NFC reader that is stand alone for $50. Finally the stand that is typically used for merchants. You don't need the big stand. I went with the free gizmo to test the response before I invested $50 in th wireless gadget.


The catch if you don't use the new chip reader or NFC is you are screwed from any fraud from swiping or entering a credit card number. It's probably highly unlikely you'll run into someone but I'd rather be safe. I would use it for things like a garage sale or something, not just for driving.


----------



## HotRodriguez75

Fireguy50 said:


> I wouldn't, blue lights will get you stopped by the Police.
> 
> Might be a fix it ticket
> Might need a lawyer to get out of a BS impersonating a law enforcement vehicle if the cop is in a bad mood, and wants to ruin your day


Blue lights or many colored lights facing the outside of the vehicle will get you pulled over. Lights within a car with dark tinted windows will not get you pulled over.

These are name badges (very small) not a a huge LED sign that I am going to mount in my rear window.


----------



## LEAFdriver

MikesUber said:


> This is going to be embarrassing but:
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/Business/joes-crab-shack-tests-tipping-policy-18-locations/story?id=35134532
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2015/11/11/pf/joes-crab-shack-no-tipping/
> 
> View attachment 37518


BIG DIFFERENCE between Joe's Crab Shack and Uber:

"*Servers at these restaurants will be paid a higher, fixed hourly rate* and credit card receipts will no longer include a tip line, according to the company. Servers typically earn $2.13 an hour, the federal rate for tipped workers since 1991, plus tips.

The company did not specify the increased hourly wage.

*Menu prices at the testing locations have increased "slightly" to account for the added labor costs,* Blanchette said. The higher prices are "typically less than the average 20 percent service tip," he added."
---------------------------------

So if Uber TRULY wants a 'no tipping' service.....they will need to follow suit and start RAISING RATES to compensate for the tips we 
are NOT RECEIVING!


----------



## Uberdancer

LEAFdriver said:


> ... So if Uber TRULY wants a 'no tipping' service.....they will need to follow suit and start RAISING RATES to compensate for the tips we are NOT RECEIVING!


It's called the surge ...


----------



## Uberdancer

Yeah ... I'm perfecting my James Bond Sco' ish accent ... and dressing accordingly with vintage clothing ...


----------



## HotRodriguez75

5 Star Guy said:


> The catch if you don't use the new chip reader or NFC is you are screwed from any fraud from swiping or entering a credit card number. It's probably highly unlikely you'll run into someone but I'd rather be safe. I would use it for things like a garage sale or something, not just for driving.


The lowdown on chip readers is if the merchant (Uber driver) does not use the chip reader, he/she is 100% liability against fraud. If the chip reader is used, the bank/processor assumes the liability. The banks implemented this to reduce it's liability. I truly hate the added time for a transaction when a chip is used.

Simply put, you are more at risk for cheaper options, which I think Square would assume that responsibility, hence the reason for higher rates for swipes or manually entered cards. Need to research that since Square is the middle person using one merchant account and dispersing payment to it's users.


----------



## 5 Star Guy

HotRodriguez75 said:


> The lowdown on chip readers is if the merchant (Uber driver) does not use the chip reader, he/she is 100% liability against fraud. If the chip reader is used, the bank/processor assumes the liability. The banks implemented this to reduce it's liability. I truly hate the added time for a transaction when a chip is used.
> 
> Simply put, you are more at risk for cheaper options, which I think Square would assume that responsibility, hence the reason for higher rates for swipes or manually entered cards. Need to research that since Square is the middle person using one merchant account and dispersing payment to it's users.


I don't think, expect or assume they would pay for fraud, it's on you. Visa owns a part of Square now and the new readers cost more to make. I think those factors is why they are charging rather than simply handing them out like they used to.


----------



## FAC

MikesUber said:


> This is going to be embarrassing but:
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/Business/joes-crab-shack-tests-tipping-policy-18-locations/story?id=35134532
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2015/11/11/pf/joes-crab-shack-no-tipping/
> 
> View attachment 37518


I think Joes experiment will fail just like the car dealerships who advertise no haggling. Tipping and haggling over a price of a car is just part of American culture.

The origin of the word "Tip" is "to insure promptness".

I was raised to tip everyone. Especially when traveling. If you tip the person checking you in at a hotel you will very likely get upgraded to a much nicer room. I always tip the maids who are often forgotten about. Then the doorman hailing your car. Tipping th matra d' often gets you a better table. We always tipped the limo drivers who drove us while traveling. In Vegas tipping the guy seating you for s show often gets you better seats. Tipping a valet often gets your car faster. Hell I even tip the kid at the supermarket for helping me out my groceries in the car and the cable guy for hooking up my service.

As they say what you put out there comes back to you. In other words karma. You want people to respect you more, be more respectful. You want people to love you more, be more loving. You want people to tip you more, tip more yourself. It does come back. I make a killing on cash tips on uber much better than on Lyft. Never got less than $5 on uber. I average $2 on the Lyft app with the occasional $5.

As a pax i never tip less than $10 when I ride with either uber or Lyft. But I do ride with my service dog. (But I call the driver ahead of time asking if it's ok I have a dog. If not I cancel so not hurt the drivers rating. I also don't even tell them it's a service dog - I respect drivers who don't want dogs in their car).

My mother is the same. She tips her drivers $10-$20 but she is handicapped. She has polio and can't walk well and has oxygen full time. Every driver she had had helped her from her door to the car and vice versa. But she too was raised to always tip everyone (how do you think I got raised that way)


----------



## FAC

HotRodriguez75 said:


> The lowdown on chip readers is if the merchant (Uber driver) does not use the chip reader, he/she is 100% liability against fraud. If the chip reader is used, the bank/processor assumes the liability. The banks implemented this to reduce it's liability. I truly hate the added time for a transaction when a chip is used.
> 
> Simply put, you are more at risk for cheaper options, which I think Square would assume that responsibility, hence the reason for higher rates for swipes or manually entered cards. Need to research that since Square is the middle person using one merchant account and dispersing payment to it's users.


Good info to know. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## FAC

Fireguy50 said:


> I wouldn't, blue lights will get you stopped by the Police.
> 
> Might be a fix it ticket
> Might need a lawyer to get out of a BS impersonating a law enforcement vehicle if the cop is in a bad mood, and wants to ruin your day


Also doesn't it mean your gay if you have a blue light and a prostitute if you have a red light? Hence blue light district and red light district.

Ok maybe that wasn't as funny as I thought it would be in my head but still kinda funny.


----------



## FAC

Fireguy50 said:


> Photoshop? I don't remember!


If we keep posting our random and sarcastic thoughts we can get your post featured. Then we get really off subject!


----------



## Fireguy50

HotRodriguez75 said:


> Blue lights or many colored lights facing the outside of the vehicle will get you pulled over. Lights within a car with dark tinted windows will not get you pulled over.
> 
> These are name badges (very small) not a a huge LED sign that I am going to mount in my rear window.


Watch out for Officer Farva


----------



## MikesUber

FAC said:


> I make a killing on cash tips on uber


 I don't believe you make a "killing" but you probably have received some higher tips because of service level. On this forum it seems the average frequency of tips is roughly estimated at 2-5%.


----------



## FAC

Fireguy50 said:


> Okay hotrod you're the boss!
> Good luck working the drunk shift with an officer who's "*had enough*" from drunks swearing at them.
> I'd print your local laws, and be prepared for Officer Farva


Fireguy50 you gotta stop with your media clips. I'm laughing so hard I'm running out of tissue because the tears keep coming.


----------



## FAC

MikesUber said:


> I don't believe you make a "killing" but you probably have received some higher tips because of service level. On this forum it seems the average frequency of tips is roughly estimated at 2-5%.


No I actually do make a killing on tips. Never got less than $5. Often $10-20. Got $25 once from a guy embarrassed by his a$$hole friends offering to tip me by performing very vulgar explicit sexual acts on me. Then got a $50 on UberSelect after driving a pax around for 2hrs that on top of the $103 fare. I think it's my service dog that attracts the tips. Nearly all the pax fall in love with her and two of the three 5* ratings are all about her. Kinda funny pax even fight over who sits in front with Mattie.


----------



## HotRodriguez75

Fireguy50 said:


> Okay, I understand the laws
> Good luck working the drunk shift with an officer who's "*had enough*" from drunks swearing at them.
> I'd print your local laws, and be prepared for Officer Farva


Laughable! Not the video, but you using a video that pretty much validates how much of the law you know. Your point is that a small display (3.03" x 1.18" x 0.24") that is designed as a name badge will get me pulled over. Stop being a troll or toy lawyer!

I know my local laws which I have researched when thinking about purchasing a Uber light.

I am looking forward to getting pulled over....

<Sirens>
Cop: You are impersonating a police officer with your LED's
Driver: Sir, these are tiny name badges and do not intend to impersonate a cop or vehicle driven by a cop
Cop: Fireguy50 knows the law and said these were against the law.
Driver: Who is Fireguy50? 
Cop: It's some poster on uberpeople.net and it's true. He's a lawyer!
Driver: Well, about 1000 people are leaving that conference down the road and all were given these LED name badges.
Cop: Thanks for the tip! I am going to harass them.
Driver: All of those drunks that keep on swearing at you, I understand and I get to drive them home. The struggle is real.
Cop: Throws out a fist bump
Driver: Meets cop with a mutual fist bump.

Arrest averted......


----------



## Ben105

I don't know how square pay works (sending payments directly without a credit card). I assume it's like paypal where you enter in information (email address in paypal's case) and they send money to the other person. In paypal case, both need to have paypal and a credit card attached to finance the paypal account. I use square for my other business, so I've already had both readers and use them frequently, but you DO have to give them your phone/tablet. That's the POS (not piece of S%^&) point-of-sale device like a cash register.


----------



## Fireguy50

Scott Benedict said:


> I don't know how square pay works (sending payments directly without a credit card). I assume it's like paypal where you enter in information (email address in paypal's case) and they send money to the other person. In paypal case, both need to have paypal and a credit card attached to finance the paypal account. I use square for my other business, so I've already had both readers and use them frequently, but you DO have to give them your phone/tablet. That's the POS (not piece of S%^&) point-of-sale device like a cash register.


Here's what I want

PAX offers a digital tip.
Both PAX & Driver open decided app.
PAX enters an amount.
PAX bumps their phone on mine.
Money transfers, transaction completed.


----------



## Newwber

I've been experimenting with a "pay it forward" type message. On almost every ride where tipping comes up (and it's not a newbie who I can properly train)..... I start off by telling them up front.... I don't want a tip..... but if you hear me out about the truth concerning uber and the tipping policy.... please tip your next uber driver!

That pax leaves my car educated and often times tips me as well.


----------



## HotRodriguez75

Fireguy50 said:


> Those Blue signs are 6in x 4in if we're looking at the same product.
> I've never had a problem with PAX locating my vehicle. Not spending the money.


Read the title of this post. It has nothing to do with a PAX locating a vehicle. As you know, the PAX doesn't locate you (they are too lazy to do that), you locate the PAX with only a name and destination. Skilled Uber drivers have a keen sense to locate a PAX in any given situation.

I can see a 6" X 4" sign scrolling. TIPS ARE APPRECIATED.......NO DRINKY DRINK ALLOWED....NO SMOKIE SMOKE ALLOWED....NO MORE THAN 4 PASSENGERS ALLOWED.....NO STOPS ALLOWED..........TIPS DO ALLOW EXCEPTIONS!


----------



## FAC

Fireguy50 said:


> Here's what I want
> 
> PAX offers a digital tip.
> Both PAX & Driver open decided app.
> PAX enters an amount.
> PAX bumps their phone on mine.
> Money transfers, transaction completed.


I'm close to what you want. I want a way a pax can digitally tip me without me personally involved. I'm going to look further into that square pay app. The pax goes to the URL enters a tip on their phone and done I'm paid. If that's how it really works. I'll keep you posted


----------



## Mean_Judge

i think we should run this kind of ads in the car


----------



## Ziggy

Wally1954 said:


> Let me know if the sign helps
> My senior citizens in florida plan on taking it with them.
> To the grave, that is.....


Save your pennies now ... 'cause when you get to be as old as some of the blue hairs in FL, you'll realize that the money you saved isn't enough to keep you in the home. *So I give all the old folks a pass on tips.


----------



## Fireguy50

HotRodriguez75 said:


> Someone posted these LED name badges, which I am about to pull the trigger and buy a couple.
> 
> I am also considering a 7" tablet with a latest square reader.


Okay, let's start over.
Are you going to place that on the dash and have it read "Tips Appreciated"?

Sorry, I was imagining this dumb things
I need pictures, not very smart.


----------



## HotRodriguez75

Fireguy50 said:


> Okay, let's start over.
> Are you going to place that on the dash and have it read "Tips Appreciated"?
> 
> Sorry, I was imagining this dumb things
> I need pictures, not very smart.
> View attachment 37542


I am thinking those small LED badges mounted in between the bars of a head rest. Here is tacky visual. LOL. Or possibly directly above the head rest on the headliner. I will mount one in front of the passenger seat as well.

I have to think of a way to mount them so they are not tacky or look cheap.


----------



## Ziggy

Scott Benedict said:


> I tip but I always find it a pain to have to get cash before I do anything related to tipping. I don't go to ATMs and I don't carry cash. Everything I do, I can pay with my debit or cc and I like the paper trail. I can see where my spending is. I would much prefer to pay any tip by credit card/debit card, but always have to plan on getting cash somewhere before I'm traveling so I have cash and THEN I have to buy something to break the cash up into smaller chunks. Just not convenience. I'm not whining, just saying that before there were debit cards, I carried cash. But now because they are much more convenient, I prefer using plastic. Plus the 3.5% is tax deductible.


I have 5 tipping options in the car - cash, square, Apple Pay, Android Pay, and PayPal ... cash is my least favorite tip ... 'cause my GF will snag it, when she gets in the car or will grab it from my pockets at night. If you used any of the 4 electronic methods ... then I least I get to keep it for a bit longer


----------



## Ziggy

Fireguy50 said:


> So no 1 stop app, just have an assortment of apps available if the PAX offers non-cash tip. "I have that app too, no problem!"
> Let's see how many A$$HOLES we catch that politely offered digital tip, but then back out when they find out we do have the technology?


That's why I added Apple Pay, Android Pay, and PayPal to my options ... so they can't say stupid things like "I don't have time to pull out my credit card" no problem ... just tap your phone on the white thing on the center console.

Thinking about adding an NFC option ... so they won't even need apple/android pay enabled on their phones ... but too busy with my day job at the moment.


----------



## FAC

Ziggy said:


> I have 5 tipping options in the car - cash, square, Apple Pay, Android Pay, and PayPal ... cash is my least favorite tip ... 'cause my GF will snag it, when she gets in the car or will grab it from my pockets at night. If you used any of the 4 electronic methods ... then I least I get to keep it for a bit longer


How do you accept apple and Android pay?

And the tips you keep a little longer go for flowers for GF, right?


----------



## hyper3cube

I found a app that's like a digital tip jar called Bravo. You can accept tips through the app that go straight to your bank account. We should all adopt a common platform like this, that way after a while people will have the app on their phone and not have the "no cash on me" excuse. I'm thinking of making a sign with a QR code link to the app in the apple App Store...


----------



## dailypay

Anyone try the Rideshare Candy Jar?


----------



## FAC

dailypay said:


> Anyone try the Rideshare Candy Jar?


Is that like drinking the Rideshare kool aid?


----------



## Ziggy

FAC said:


> How do you accept apple and Android pay?
> And the tips you keep a little longer go for flowers for GF, right?


Bought the upgraded Square reader w/bluetooth Apple & Android Pay functionality. GF can buy me flowers


----------



## FAC

Ziggy Even though it's a tax write off, have you found it to be worth $50?

Ok GF buys you flowers with your cash tips...you buy her diamonds with the rest. Diamonds are a girls best friend


----------



## Ben105

Using the NFC/Chip readers with Paypal and Square among others will let you accept android and apple pay.

I actually like the blue and pink glowing signs for Uber and Lyft. In CA we must show tradedress or receive $1000 fine. During the day, I use the regular tradedress, but at night, I use the glowing signs that are controlled by remote control. Customers say it makes it MUCH easier to find me. They always comment positively about it. Call me a tech geek!


----------



## FAC

Ziggy said:


> Thinking about adding an NFC option ... so they won't even need apple/android pay enabled on their phones ... but too busy with my day job at the moment.


Isn't the upgraded square reader NFC? What other options are there for NFC?


----------



## FAC

Scott Benedict said:


> Using the NFC/Chip readers with Paypal and Square among others will let you accept android and apple pay.
> 
> I actually like the blue and pink glowing signs for Uber and Lyft. In CA we must show tradedress or receive $1000 fine. During the day, I use the regular tradedress, but at night, I use the glowing signs that are controlled by remote control. Customers say it makes it MUCH easier to find me. They always comment positively about it. Call me a tech geek!


Ok tech geek- answer me this...:
Has the square NFC reader paid off for you? As for the electric signs, are they wired in to the car or commected to cigarette adapter? Are they up permanently? Seems like an awful lot of money spent for little return. But I could be wrong. Just very curious?


----------



## Ben105

Yes, the upgraded square reader is NFC, but unless the NFC is built into your credit card, you 'll need Apple, Android, or Samsung pay to pay using your phone. You can't just pay with your phone without one of those apps. They add the security to it with randomized codes so no one knows your actual credit card number. I used to have a Citibank card that had NFC built into the card and I could pay with MasterCard PayPass where it was accepted. I don't know if they still make those types of credit cards. If you get the updated Square reader, you'll get all the options (magnetic strip, chip, nfc, android and apply pay). Paypal has a similar option, but it's much more expensive. I'm sure there are other readers out there, but those are the two I'm familiar with.


----------



## Ben105

FAC said:


> Ok tech geek- answer me this...:
> Has the square NFC reader paid off for you? As for the electric signs, are they wired in to the car or commected to cigarette adapter? Are they up permanently? Seems like an awful lot of money spent for little return. But I could be wrong. Just very curious?


I have the square reader in my car, but I've never used it for tips. I have it just in case. I use it for my other business. I have mixed feelings about giving subtle hints at tips. I'm a good tipper, but there are certain jobs that I don't think should get tips and I'm personally offended when I see a tip jar at those places (for example McDonald's, a bagel shop, grocery store (checker, not bagger). They aren't doing anything special (taking my order, grabbing a bagel and putting in a bag, ringing up my groceries) and I don't think those are tip-worthy. Their doing their job and not offering any extra service. When they do, they deserve a tip. That's just my opinion and before anyone hates on me, I am a tipper and not a stingy one. I tip usually 20%, but if the service is good, I tip more than that. For my barber (and all they do is shave my head), I give them $25 on a $17 haircut for a 41% tip).

As for the lights, I got them on ebay for about $6 each. The ones they sent me relied on batteries and were not remote controlled and were a pain to turn on and off (I had to unbuckle to reach the switches). I then bought a $29 dual remote control set that included a cigarette lighter charger. I don't keep them up all the time. Before any night shifts, I tape up both signs in the lower pax window and then run the wires across the dashboard along the window, down on the driver's side, over the steering wheel, and into my charger in my console. This keeps the wires almost out of site and definitely out of the pax way. I take them down each night (I only work Fri and Sat nights). But now, from my seat I can turn on one light and turn off the other very easily. I only use the regular signage during the day (no need to light up during the day).

So my total investment was $41 and it's a tax write off. Without the charger, I would have to change the batteries every night (after about 5 or six hours of use). That got to be expensive, so the remote control with charger paid for itself after a few weekends.


----------



## jonni smith

I have one similar to that but it says, Tips are appreciated. It is my pleasure to serve you today.


----------



## yoyodyne

Fireguy50 said:


> Here is my signage with simplified wording and Uber appearance graphics.


----------



## simpsonsverytall

jonni smith said:


> I have one similar to that but it says, Tips are appreciated. It is my pleasure to serve you today.


that works : )


----------



## RockinEZ

Fireguy50 said:


> Already am on disability, but that doesn't pay 100% lost wages. I got 30 days of physical therapy before the workers comp will consider Spine surgery
> 
> I want to be drug free and able to play with my kids and go back to work! Nothing against marijuana, but I want my life back, however we're all getting older


Driving people is not a safe way for you to make money. I can think of a half dozen ways for a former fire fighter to be an advisor, or implementation manager. Fire fighting as you know has a lot of procedures. Those procedures have to be current. Someone needs to keep those procedures current, and it has to be someone with fire fighting experience. Become a Firefighting process engineer. You know firefighting. All you need to learn is SAP or Oracle... Whatever system they use. Don't let the things you learned as a firefighter go to waste. Not many know what you know. Now dive into the system. It is painful I know... process engineering drives the world.


----------



## RockinEZ

I apologize for the hysterical misspelling. I use a voice to text translator and don't always catch the funny stuff.


----------



## ghs

Why would you need a 'tips are appreciated sign', doesn't that go without saying ?

I think if I was riding in a Uber car and the driver had a 'tips are appreciated sign' I would then be less likely to provide
a tip. I would think 'this guys is an idiot who is really desperate for money'.


----------



## yoyodyne

ghs said:


> Why would you need a 'tips are appreciated sign', doesn't that go without saying ?
> 
> I think if I was riding in a Uber car and the driver had a 'tips are appreciated sign' I would then be less likely to provide
> a tip. I would think 'this guys is an idiot who is really desperate for money'.


Uber Driver
[oo-ber drahy-ver] 
noun
1. idiot who is really desperate for money

Point being, the pax already thinks we're crap, so it doesn't do any harm to solicit some table scraps.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Uberdancer said:


> Think about it ... people generally don't like being told what to do, especially Americans ... If they ride Uber and see signs soliciting tips, they'll feel the pressure, they'll feel like being told what to do, by a sign ...What if they can't read?? English??? What if the rider is a minor who has no cash and is riding on the parent's account??
> 
> And if the ride is a surge?? What then?? A double whammy??
> 
> If they get a ride and do not see any such signs, then they will feel not being told what to do, and do it ...they'll feel better about, that they are the altruistic one, that the power is in their hands, as it were, to bestow the feeling of grandeur with the tip ... and they'll tell their friends, colleagues, acquaintances, and family members ...
> 
> It's general reverse psychology ... In general, if you go to a high class joint, regardless whether the food is "high class," or the entertainment is "high class," the people working there are dressed accordingly, speak to you accordingly, treat you accordingly, and interact with you accordingly ...
> 
> So if you acquire the mannerisms and speech of a "high class" whatever, your customers will also behave in such manner ...
> 
> If you're a bro or dude, and you wear a baseball cap, T-shirt, or untucked shirt, you're sure to be treated in like manner ...
> 
> It will catch on ... and if it doesn't, then everyone must work on their CARMA ...
> 
> What am I saying?? No. Go ahead. Put up the signs.


A minor alone riding on parents account is violating the riders' TOS.

As far as being told what to do: about 97% of my pizza customers tip. About 5% of my uber pax tip. Because uber HAS TOLD THEM THEY DON'T HAVE TO!

So thinking reverse psychology works in them? Hasn't so far. And what do we have to lose? Pissing off that 5%? They'll be happy they were "doing it right" while others were being cheap. They'll feel validated.

If they don't speak English, too bad. Learn the language. Other countries expect you to.

If they can't read they can ask what the sign says. And everyone knows what a tip jar is.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Fireguy50 said:


> Watch out for Officer Farva


Why do you want a name badge?


----------



## Fireguy50

Fireguy50 said:


> Ford Taurus with backup camera.
> Thursday will install new dash cam under rearview mirror.


Well, maybe not, the radar looks displeased with my intentions


----------



## Newwber

Maybe uber (as part of their agreement to clearly let passengers know that tips are not included) will design a sign saying they are sorry for steering people wrong for years and to please tip your driver if you feel so inclined  Wouldn't that be nice???


----------



## UberE

FAC said:


> I'm sorry if this is a stupid question, but going to ask anyway. The class action settlement that allows for drivers to ask for tips happened in Califorina. Does the ruling apply in Colorado (or other states)? Or do only drivers in California have the option to post signs and ask for tips?


I've had a sign up from the first week I started a few months ago. I've never had anyone report it. It only sparks conversation. Also once you tell the pax we are private contractors and not employees, the pax backs off. I've had to explain that to them when they ask why i have Lyft promocards sitting out for uber riders... "um, it's my car and uber isn't the only company I work for."


----------



## Digits




----------



## UberLou

I made a small addition and ordered 25 decals.


----------



## Surgeless in Seattle

I know an issue for many pax is their company picks up the tab for the Uber ride. Uber (and now Lyft) uses Concur for billing/processing and unless that tip is run through Concur - it's out of their very shallow pocket. Forget the fact the median pay for millennials is a little over $160K in my neck of the woods, that extra $5 out of THEIR pocket will kill them!!!


----------



## Uberdancer

"tip jar in a car" ... very classy ...


----------



## Russ Reed

LEAFdriver said:


> PLEASE....*STOP WITH THE PROPAGANDA*!!!
> 
> DELETE: *"But Not Required"* from those signs!!!!!
> 
> There is NO GOOD REASON to tell them that tips are not required!
> 
> It's just part of Uber's original propaganda that will not die!
> 
> When you go to a restaurant....are there signs on the table "_reminding you_" that tips are not required?
> 
> NO!
> 
> If there were.....probably LESS people would tip their servers....because they would reason:
> 
> "Oh yeah! If we don't tip...what can they do to us? Nothing! Thanks for the reminder!"


And im awake


----------



## Uberdancer

Surgeless in Seattle said:


> I know an issue for many pax is their company picks up the tab for the Uber ride. Uber (and now Lyft) uses Concur for billing/processing and unless that tip is run through Concur - it's out of their very shallow pocket. Forget the fact the median pay for millennials is a little over $160K in my neck of the woods, that extra $5 out of THEIR pocket will kill them!!!


_(... makes note to self to keep a wad of $5 bills in the car, not in the jar, in case and when asked for change for a $20 ...)_


----------



## Uberdancer

_(... and maybe some $1 bills ... just in case ...there are multiple tippers due to UberPOOL ... )_


----------



## FAC

Surgeless in Seattle said:


> I know an issue for many pax is their company picks up the tab for the Uber ride. Uber (and now Lyft) uses Concur for billing/processing and unless that tip is run through Concur - it's out of their very shallow pocket. Forget the fact the median pay for millennials is a little over $160K in my neck of the woods, that extra $5 out of THEIR pocket will kill them!!!


I was a traveling consultant for years. Some projects were per diem some I had to report actual expenses. Every expense program I worked with allowed you to add expenses even though some were auto populated. The rule of thumb is I didn't need receipts for under $10. When I traveled i tipped everyone from the cabbie to rental car bus driver to hotel maids and always got reimbursed. But it might kill the millennials to go out of their way to report the tip but they likely will get reimbursed.


----------



## LEAFdriver

Russ Reed said:


> And im awake


Sorry....sometimes you just have to stop people from perpetuating lies without thinking about it! I'm glad you're awake now....I hope everyone else wakes up too!

There is NO NEED to put '_Tips are not required_'!

Uber puts that there to confuse and mislead.....and hate to say it....but they are doing an EXCELLENT job of it!


----------



## Surgeless in Seattle

Yeah... Lowly Uber drivers aren't worth the extra effort on their expense report... Do you know how much they're worth per minute?

And as my sister, road warrior extraordinaire, says: I don't carry cash. I pointed out most drivers have square - that's too inconvenient. Fortunately Lyft now works with Concur - I am hopeful Lyft drivers are always abundant in her area so the transition goes smoothly.


----------



## Uberdancer

"If you tell a lie big enough and keep repeating it, people will eventually come to believe it." and "The bigger the lie, the more it will be believed." are widely and incorrectly attributed to Goebbels. It is probable that these are the paraphrases of the Goebbels' text "Churchill's Lie Factory" where he said: 

_*"The English follow the principle that when one lies, one should lie big, and stick to it. They keep up their lies, even at the risk of looking ridiculous." - Jospeh Goebbels, "Aus Churchills Lügenfabrik," 12. january 1941, Die Zeit ohne Beispiel*_


----------



## uber strike

this is important for every driver to do because there is no other way to reverse the effects of the lies that have been told pax for years. pax are now accustomed to not tipping. if you want to be tipped you must make pax aware that they can tip you now. i do not have a sign yet but i say, "so have you heard about the settlement?" and after explaining how uber got sued for lying about tips being included, i say, "so riders are allowed to tip now." i've had a few get out the car saying that they don't have cash but for the most part i have more tips than ever.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

ghs said:


> Why would you need a 'tips are appreciated sign', doesn't that go without saying ?
> 
> I think if I was riding in a Uber car and the driver had a 'tips are appreciated sign' I would then be less likely to provide
> a tip. I would think 'this guys is an idiot who is really desperate for money'.


No, it doesn't go without saying when your own company put out lies about "tips are included" no need to tip and even rumors that drivers ARE NOT ALLOWED to accept tips and can be fired for doing so.


----------



## gman

Y'all can put up all your tip signs and I'll be the one going bare which will be a relief from all the "in your face" signage in all the other cars. 

As a result I think my tips will be higher than those beggars with all the signs up!


----------



## yoyodyne

gman said:


> Y'all can put up all your tip signs and I'll be the one going bare which will be a relief from all the "in your face" signage in all the other cars.
> 
> As a result I think my tips will be higher than those beggars with all the signs up!


Is a tip jar on a bar or a takeout counter begging? Change the culture of not tipping rideshare drivers and I'll take my signage down.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

gman said:


> Y'all can put up all your tip signs and I'll be the one going bare which will be a relief from all the "in your face" signage in all the other cars.
> 
> As a result I think my tips will be higher than those beggars with all the signs up!


and if that becomes true it will only be because the OTHERS educated the pax to tip.


----------



## FAC

Fireguy50 said:


> Here's what I want
> 
> PAX offers a digital tip.
> Both PAX & Driver open decided app.
> PAX enters an amount.
> PAX bumps their phone on mine.
> Money transfers, transaction completed.


Fireguy50 did a test last night using my mother.

Mom is 69. Has iPhone 6 and only knows how to use about 5% of the functions. She knows how to call someone. She can txt someone but get confused between receiving a text and email. Doesn't use email on phone. Only uses browser if she clicks a link in txt message. Not sure if she even knows how to open the browser. She knows how to use Lyft and Uber. She always tips cash bc she can't figure out how to tip more than $5 on Lyft.

She wants an easy way to tip her drivers using her credit card bc she is always concerned she doesn't have enough cash for tip. Understand mom has polio and requires the use of O2 full time. She often requires extra help from her drivers to get to the car and out of the car. So she tips very well when a driver helps her.

I asked her if NFC was important to her, she responded no because the Broncos are in the AFC. Reguard less we tried to set up ApplePay. She doesn't like the ApplePay concept and doesn't trust it. Doesn't like having her cc info in her phone. Didn't matter because we couldn't set it up for her. ApplePay can't accept credit cards with the chip.

S*quare Cash.me Test*
I downloaded the app and set up my account. Important to note here, you need to set up your account as a business account. I then asked mom if she saw a sign that tips are accepted @ cash.me/$username if she would use it. she struggled with understanding what I meant by typing in the above address. So I sent her a txt with my account. Here is what we learned:

Web based so she didn't need the app
She found it somewhat easy to use after she figured out the URL and using a $ as hashtag
It only accepts debit cards unless you have a business account. This could be a deal breaker:
I first asked a friend of mine who travels frequently and uses uber to test. He doesn't have a debit card so he couldn't use the app.
Another concern here is business travelers typically only use their biz credit card so they can't use it

You can take a picture of your debit card to save time but mom didn't know how to do that. So she entered her debit card manually. It didn't take very long for her to do so. Then she entered the top amount $1 is min. Then sent it to me. I got the notification quickly. We tried it again. This time it's much easier because she now had an account linked to her cell phone. So when she entered my URL she didn't have to enter her debit card info again and it took seconds to send.
I checked my bank account and I had two deposits of $0.97 immediately posted to my account. They charge the same as square 2.7
Square Cash.me bottoms line:
Pro: money deposited immediately, the entire process is controlled by the user on their phone via web, (or app if they have it). Very quick transaction after the account set up (you don't have to re-enter the card info)

Con: the URL was confusing to mom. But she isn't tech savvy. It did take a couple extra minutes the first time for her to enter her debit card info. It only accepts debit cards. Poor receipt. Both sender and receiver get email confirormations. Just not a good design for a business travel. But they likely wouldn't use anyway since you have to use debit cards.

*Square Magstripe test --- gotta run bit of an emergency came up. I will come back and post the Square Magstripe test results later.

Added more info in a response and added what I learned from magstripe in post #164

[*QUOTE="FAC, post: 1037165, member: 50567"]You want to set up the square cash.me/$user as a business account. You are charged the standard 2.75% but your tips are deposited automatically. Personal accounts take a couple days and your limited to the amounts you can transfer and receive. During my test with mom (she had personal account) I tried to send her money twice. Both times for some reason were rejected. Perhaps because her account wasn't verified. I don't know but I got money from her. For both accounts both mom and I had to initially set it up with debit cards. In my account I could add a credit card but if I make a transfer by credit card I'd be charged 3%. There is no charge to transfer using debit. In moms personal account I couldn't find how to add a credit card. But that could because we didn't install the app on her phone. I have the app on my phone. What we both liked about cash.me is that it's web based. The pax doesn't need to access your device at any time.

Still need to post my results using square reader. Bottom line on the square reader (used the free one) mom who is not tech savvy at all actually knew about it because her hair dresser uses it. She trusted it. I connected the reader to my phone opened the square POS app and handed mom the phone. Again I did not tell her what to do wanted to see if she could figure it out. I set up the app so no signature requires for under $25. First time she swiped the card she was asked if she wanted a receipt. If so enter either cell phone or email. She entered both. Both sent her a link to a official professional receipt. We did a few more tests because how I set my profile up it showed too much information. One important thing I noticed is you want to set the location to mobile then the receipt shows the drop off location of the pax. I also modified other settings. In both square and cash.me I used my first name because that's what shows up in the uber app. My business name is Uber Tip-my name. I created a new email address be my primary email is my [email protected]. So now I have [email protected] so if the pax needs to reach me. Removed cell phone. In all swiped moms credit card 5 times to get my settings right on receipt. The to refund mom was easy as clicking a button. Refunded her 3 times. Kept two swipes to see how long it takes to receive the money. I did this two nights ago and the funds showed up today. They explain the standard payment process in help. For an additional 1% you can receive funds immediately. But only one swipe a day until you have 50 purchases.

The other thing I wanted to test is if the basic square magstripe works with a chip card since that's all she has. It worked with no problem. You can purchase a magstripe with chip reader for $39 but the free one worked just fine.

I asked mom if NFC was important to her and she said not really because the Broncos are in the AFC. Meaning she had no clue what that was. Also the $50 reader wouldn't work for mom because apple pay doesn't accept chip cards. Also mom didn't like the idea of ApplePay guess it's a generational thing. She didn't want her credit card stored in her phone.

I gave her a scale from 0-10 to rate cash.me and square reader. 0 being easiest and 10 being complex. She rated cash.me at 3 since she didn't quite understand the url and the to,e it took to enter her card (she didn't notice she could take a picture of card). Second time she used cash.me she gave it 1. She ranked the card reader as 0. The easiest and quickest form to tip. She felt most comfortable with the reader. She would never use the $50 NFC reader because she can't use her credit card in Apple Pay and didn't want to put her debit card in Apple Pay. She didn't understand it or trust it. She also concern of data breaches. She trusted both magstripe and cash.me equal in safety and security. But liked the magstripe best.

Magstripe also charges 2.75% and 3% plus 15 cents to manually enter the credit card.
The only downside is it takes a couple days to get the money but that's not a big deal. You can also set up square POS to group all transactions for the day as a single deposit. Finally if you swipe magstripe after 5 on Fridays or during weekend you won't get funds until at least Tuesday and automatic deposit doesn't work on Saturday and Sunday's.[/QUOTE]

Also consider my mom is not minillial she's a 70yr old woman. Might be worth to test with a younger test subject.

*

*


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

FAC said:


> I'm sorry if this is a stupid question, but going to ask anyway. The class action settlement that allows for drivers to ask for tips happened in Califorina. Does the ruling apply in Colorado (or other states)? Or do only drivers in California have the option to post signs and ask for tips?


It's not a ruling - it's an agreement between the parties - and Uber is/has/will (imo) implement that particular part of it (nationally) whether the court approves the agreement or not, in order to maintain its claim that drivers are independent contractors rather than employees.


----------



## UberE

For some reason the image loads up sideways. Tried retaking the pic with the phone sideways and image was too big... Anyways.


----------



## Ben105

I just read through the cash.me info and although you need a debit card to RECEIVE funds, you can pay with a debit or credit card to send funds (pay tip). Someone correct me if I read it wrong.

I think that that might be the easiest way without having to mess with apps, readers, and giving your riders your phone.

Thanks, FAC for your info. I've signed up.


----------



## Gabriel Quijas

I use the child locks for the rear doors. When they want out, I say I charge a separate exit fee. No need to bother trolling for tips.


----------



## livinloud89

Fireguy50 said:


> _Now that this post has grown and Been "featured/famous".....
> There are multiple versions of the sign available to print, and the PSD Photoshop file listed if you browse the many pages of information and comedy!_
> 
> Here is my signage with simplified wording and Uber appearance graphics.
> 
> View attachment 37292


Honestly the sign looks terrible. I'd be embarrassed to put that in my car.


----------



## Greguzzi

gman said:


> Y'all can put up all your tip signs and I'll be the one going bare which will be a relief from all the "in your face" signage in all the other cars.
> 
> As a result I think my tips will be higher than those beggars with all the signs up!


LOL.


----------



## TakinItUpWithUber

I'm surprised by how many pax still honestly think that Uber tips us out!


----------



## Fireguy50

TakinItUpWithUber
I do like that signage, but it needs a better graphics and more authentic font.
Maybe I'll play with it in Photoshop later.


----------



## ricmut

uberpa said:


> Uber has ruined the tipping culture!
> It'll take quite a while to get the "It's a shame to not tip your driver" tradition back.
> 
> A girl will dump a guy for stiffing the waitress on their first date but not for failing to tip the uber driver who takes them to the restaurant with a nice car.


U r damn right.worse is u will pick someone from Hilton hotel he will tip the attendants but he wont tip you. My policy is dont help anybody pick their luggages.they put in themselves.
Tomorrow on friday you will pick all these drunks carry them safe to their houses.they will tip the waiter but you wont get shit .
Uber on my brother


----------



## Driving about

We now need to take tips cos uber cut rates! I don't like begging


----------



## lyft_audi

I'll be making some new tipping signs for my page this weekend too

I'm sick and probably won't be able to drive anyways

Again, http://tradedress.tk for FREE rideshare signage

if anyone wants their signs hosted, I will gladly do so at no charge and will credit you by username if desired


----------



## JosephZiai

Tips are appreciated - include cc debit card logos > and be ready to accept square + you may also want to just put your PAYPAL e-mail address below it - most generous "BIG TIPPERS" do it secretly


----------



## JosephZiai

FAC said:


> I'm sorry if this is a stupid question, but going to ask anyway. The class action settlement that allows for drivers to ask for tips happened in Califorina. Does the ruling apply in Colorado (or other states)? Or do only drivers in California have the option to post signs and ask for tips?


The tipping settlement is only for California & Massachusetts but if I were in your state I would visibly display an IPAD , and customize a wallpaper for it on the lock screen. This way you don't "technically have signage or stickers in your car" - you simply just have an IPAD


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

I think Bravo is the answer. Once a customer has that, they never need to pull out a credit card or transmit personal information. They simply use Bravo's "locate a service professional" and it will give them the names and pics of people close by. As your in the car, it will easily find you. 
Apple Pay/Samsung Pay are a close second.


----------



## LEAFdriver

JosephZiai said:


> *I would visibly display an IPAD , and customize a wallpaper for it on the lock screen.*


Just last night, I rigged up my old Iphone 4s to display this message......










Works well at night....since any 'regular signs' I have in the car cannot be seen in the dark!


----------



## UberE

JosephZiai said:


> Tips are appreciated - include cc debit card logos > and be ready to accept square + you may also want to just put your PAYPAL e-mail address below it - most generous "BIG TIPPERS" do it secretly


I did add credit card logos and square logo on my sign but made it look even more tacky, so I took them off. I've never used the card reader in 3 months of having it


----------



## 5 Star Guy

The problem is we don't want people to think we are carrying cash. I think if you have a tip sign it would need to say no cash or something and you would need to have an account setup like Square or the others mentioned here. I'm going to work on that next. When I started out I had a basket like JetBlue filled with free stuff.  I'd like to bring that back and make a profit.  I would like to sell mouthwash, Advil, things like that but I'm not doing the bar shift.


----------



## injera

Good morning, i specifically created an account so I could ask this question (was debating with some friends last night about tipping uber drivers so was trying to research and came across this thread). I tip probably half to three quarters of the time, they claimed tips aren't expected with Uber and that the lack of tipping and seamless cashless transaction is their biggest selling point over a yellow cab.

My thought with tipping Uber/Lyft (i dont tip Via since they're paid $25-35 hour) is that its a nice gesture to throw in a few bucks extra, maybe a couple of dollars more if i use a phone charger, or if we're drunk (while i'm harmless, i'm sure i'm annoying at 2am). 

I'm usually tipping bigger outside of NYC where fares are legitimately too low (a recent trip to Tampa I was shocked that a half hour ride only cost $17. Great for my wallet but obviously the driver isnt making much) That said, I feel extremely awkward asking someone to break a $20 and once had a driver refuse to make change and try to convince me that $20 was an appropriate tip. I also had an uber driver call me a cheap a--hole for tipping $2 (i had $2 in my pocket, so it was $2 or $0). I also wish I could tip in the app since it would make getting reimbursed when traveling for work even better (i usually just eat the tip, which is fine)

So to make a long question even longer, what do uber drivers expect/feel is an appropriate tip? Assume its a weekday afternoon, minimal traffic, it's just me, fare is $12-15? $2? $5? more? What % of passengers actually tip?


----------



## UberE

injera said:


> Good morning, i specifically created an account so I could ask this question (was debating with some friends last night about tipping uber drivers so was trying to research and came across this thread). I tip probably half to three quarters of the time, they claimed tips aren't expected with Uber and that the lack of tipping and seamless cashless transaction is their biggest selling point over a yellow cab.
> 
> My thought with tipping Uber/Lyft (i dont tip Via since they're paid $25-35 hour) is that its a nice gesture to throw in a few bucks extra, maybe a couple of dollars more if i use a phone charger, or if we're drunk (while i'm harmless, i'm sure i'm annoying at 2am).
> 
> I'm usually tipping bigger outside of NYC where fares are legitimately too low (a recent trip to Tampa I was shocked that a half hour ride only cost $17. Great for my wallet but obviously the driver isnt making much) That said, I feel extremely awkward asking someone to break a $20 and once had a driver refuse to make change and try to convince me that $20 was an appropriate tip. I also had an uber driver call me a cheap a--hole for tipping $2 (i had $2 in my pocket, so it was $2 or $0). I also wish I could tip in the app since it would make getting reimbursed when traveling for work even better (i usually just eat the tip, which is fine)
> 
> So to make a long question even longer, what do uber drivers expect/feel is an appropriate tip? Assume its a weekday afternoon, minimal traffic, it's just me, fare is $12-15? $2? $5? more? What % of passengers actually tip?


First off, that driver was an asshole. I've been handed 2-3$ and was told "sorry that's all I have" and I just thank them and say I appreciate any amount, and I do.
Honestly $5 is my average tip. You are paying less then half of a taxi, tossing a 5 on top, your still getting a deal and your sure to get a 5 star from me.
Stiff always gets knocked one star because let's face it. From a drivers perspective, a 5 star rider tips.
Thanks for being a 5 star rider!


----------



## kakauber

This is what my signs says "Tips are not included in the fare". As simple as that. Thats all you need.


----------



## bluedogz

FAC said:


> It only accepts debit cards unless you have a business account. This could be a deal breaker


Square website in unclear on this. Have you tried sending via credit card? Or, what's the downside to having a business account?


----------



## TakinItUpWithUber

Fireguy50 said:


> TakinItUpWithUber
> I do like that signage, but it needs a better graphics and more authentic font.
> Maybe I'll play with it in Photoshop later.


Please do so. Plain and simple verbiage without being insulting or assuming cause contrary to the belief on this board many pax actually still do believe tips are included. Real life example - my brother in Los Angeles a frequent user Uber Black, SUV, Select (him and his partner pretty well off) was always under the impression that tips were included. Once I filled him in, his reaction was of guilt and anger. He shared how wonderful and nice most of the drivers were and felt like shit after I told him what was up. Now he appropriately tips every time. There are many frequent generous riders who are still under the impression tips are included. Uber needs to issue a formal email statement to all riders to the contrary and offer a tip option at the end. Pretty simple solution Uber.


----------



## FAC

bluedogz said:


> Square website in unclear on this. Have you tried sending via credit card? Or, what's the downside to having a business account?


You want to set up the square cash.me/$user as a business account. You are charged the standard 2.75% but your tips are deposited automatically. Personal accounts take a couple days and your limited to the amounts you can transfer and receive. During my test with mom (she had personal account) I tried to send her money twice. Both times for some reason were rejected. Perhaps because her account wasn't verified. I don't know but I got money from her. For both accounts both mom and I had to initially set it up with debit cards. In my account I could add a credit card but if I make a transfer by credit card I'd be charged 3%. There is no charge to transfer using debit. In moms personal account I couldn't find how to add a credit card. But that could because we didn't install the app on her phone. I have the app on my phone. What we both liked about cash.me is that it's web based. The pax doesn't need to access your device at any time.

Still need to post my results using square reader. Bottom line on the square reader (used the free one) mom who is not tech savvy at all actually knew about it because her hair dresser uses it. She trusted it. I connected the reader to my phone opened the square POS app and handed mom the phone. Again I did not tell her what to do wanted to see if she could figure it out. I set up the app so no signature requires for under $25. First time she swiped the card she was asked if she wanted a receipt. If so enter either cell phone or email. She entered both. Both sent her a link to a official professional receipt. We did a few more tests because how I set my profile up it showed too much information. One important thing I noticed is you want to set the location to mobile then the receipt shows the drop off location of the pax. I also modified other settings. In both square and cash.me I used my first name because that's what shows up in the uber app. My business name is Uber Tip-my name. I created a new email address be my primary email is my [email protected]. So now I have [email protected] so if the pax needs to reach me. Removed cell phone. In all swiped moms credit card 5 times to get my settings right on receipt. The to refund mom was easy as clicking a button. Refunded her 3 times. Kept two swipes to see how long it takes to receive the money. I did this two nights ago and the funds showed up today. They explain the standard payment process in help. For an additional 1% you can receive funds immediately. But only one swipe a day until you have 50 purchases.

The other thing I wanted to test is if the basic square magstripe works with a chip card since that's all she has. It worked with no problem. You can purchase a magstripe with chip reader for $39 but the free one worked just fine.

I asked mom if NFC was important to her and she said not really because the Broncos are in the AFC. Meaning she had no clue what that was. Also the $50 reader wouldn't work for mom because apple pay doesn't accept chip cards. Also mom didn't like the idea of ApplePay guess it's a generational thing. She didn't want her credit card stored in her phone.

I gave her a scale from 0-10 to rate cash.me and square reader. 0 being easiest and 10 being complex. She rated cash.me at 3 since she didn't quite understand the url and the to,e it took to enter her card (she didn't notice she could take a picture of card). Second time she used cash.me she gave it 1. She ranked the card reader as 0. The easiest and quickest form to tip. She felt most comfortable with the reader. She would never use the $50 NFC reader because she can't use her credit card in Apple Pay and didn't want to put her debit card in Apple Pay. She didn't understand it or trust it. She also concern of data breaches. She trusted both magstripe and cash.me equal in safety and security. But liked the magstripe best.

Magstripe also charges 2.75% and 3% plus 15 cents to manually enter the credit card. 
The only downside is it takes a couple days to get the money but that's not a big deal. You can also set up square POS to group all transactions for the day as a single deposit. Finally if you swipe magstripe after 5 on Fridays or during weekend you won't get funds until at least Tuesday and automatic deposit doesn't work on Saturday and Sunday's.


----------



## FAC

kakauber said:


> This is what my signs says "Tips are not included in the fare". As simple as that. Thats all you need.


I like that and was thinking of including that verbiage as well I'm Fireguy50 sign.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

JosephZiai said:


> The tipping settlement is only for California & Massachusetts


Nope... the court case is only for CA and MA - but it is federal court - and any RULING by the court would have some precedent and guidance for other district courts... but the Settlement Agreement is not a court order - it is an agreement between the parties (which still requires approval by the court). The ACCEPTANCE RATE deactivation policy change (and presumably the minor change in how Uber talks about tipping) will be effective nationally as a realignment of Uber's approach to handling Independent Contractors.


----------



## FAC

TakinItUpWithUber said:


> I'm surprised by how many pax still honestly think that Uber tips us out!
> 
> View attachment 37760


Perhaps at the bottom instead of #tipyourdriver you enter a cash.me/$drivername account


----------



## FAC

injera said:


> Good morning, i specifically created an account so I could ask this question (was debating with some friends last night about tipping uber drivers so was trying to research and came across this thread). I tip probably half to three quarters of the time, they claimed tips aren't expected with Uber and that the lack of tipping and seamless cashless transaction is their biggest selling point over a yellow cab.
> 
> My thought with tipping Uber/Lyft (i dont tip Via since they're paid $25-35 hour) is that its a nice gesture to throw in a few bucks extra, maybe a couple of dollars more if i use a phone charger, or if we're drunk (while i'm harmless, i'm sure i'm annoying at 2am).
> 
> I'm usually tipping bigger outside of NYC where fares are legitimately too low (a recent trip to Tampa I was shocked that a half hour ride only cost $17. Great for my wallet but obviously the driver isnt making much) That said, I feel extremely awkward asking someone to break a $20 and once had a driver refuse to make change and try to convince me that $20 was an appropriate tip. I also had an uber driver call me a cheap a--hole for tipping $2 (i had $2 in my pocket, so it was $2 or $0). I also wish I could tip in the app since it would make getting reimbursed when traveling for work even better (i usually just eat the tip, which is fine)
> 
> So to make a long question even longer, what do uber drivers expect/feel is an appropriate tip? Assume its a weekday afternoon, minimal traffic, it's just me, fare is $12-15? $2? $5? more? What % of passengers actually tip?


First off we don't make $25-35 hour when you deduct car maintenance gas and insurance (expenses cabs cover I think). Depends on the distance of the ride. As uber driver never received less than$5. Often $10. Occasionally $20. Once $50. I have a cooler connected to my back seat so my paxs always get offered cold water. I also have mints. Started carrying wet ones after a coffee incident. Didn't damage my car because I have leather. But coffee got all over pax and her bags and everything else. Also have a little trash bin. I have a Volvo S80 it's not a big car so I have everything easily accessible connected to headrests of back seats so not to take away leg room. The expense for this is minimal but pax seem to appreciate the little extras. Only a few went for the mints. Water most appreciated by airport pickups and hungover pax I pick up the next morning to take to their car. 75% of both uber and lyft pax tip me. But I make much more on uber than lyft.


----------



## Heraldo

Nice! A buddy of mine just started throwing a few dollars on his dash and the tips started rolling in.


----------



## Madmcupcake

I would say about 70% of my passengers tip. I would say the tip I receive most often is $10. Lowest I have received is $3 for someone who wanted to tip but didn't have cash and I was dumb and deleted the square app since I never use it.  I have received many $5, some $15, couple $20, and $40 about three times. Your Uber driver doesn't make anywhere near $25 an hour when you think about the gas, insurance(rideshare is more,) maintenance, taxes, business license, detailing, etc. Many Uber drivers are operating at losses and need the immediate money Uber provides. The original rates were decent and paid a living wage. I feel many drivers are now used to Uber for income and rely on it which is why they haven't stopped driving.

Think about that ride in Tampa that was $17, Uber took about 25% of it. So that driver got around $12 for 30 minutes. Take out the gas driving to you and on your fare, taxes, etc That driver only made a few dollars for that 30 minutes and then if lucky will get another ride quickly.

Personally I would tip $5 on a short fare where I was at the curb ready to go and not drunk. $10-20 depending on how long I made the driver wait and if I was obnoxious/drunk or not, wanted a drive thru, etc. I'm pretty sure most drunk people don't realize how bad they smell, how ridiculously hard they slam the doors, etc.

Hope that helps. 



injera said:


> Good morning, i specifically created an account so I could ask this question (was debating with some friends last night about tipping uber drivers so was trying to research and came across this thread). I tip probably half to three quarters of the time, they claimed tips aren't expected with Uber and that the lack of tipping and seamless cashless transaction is their biggest selling point over a yellow cab.
> 
> My thought with tipping Uber/Lyft (i dont tip Via since they're paid $25-35 hour) is that its a nice gesture to throw in a few bucks extra, maybe a couple of dollars more if i use a phone charger, or if we're drunk (while i'm harmless, i'm sure i'm annoying at 2am).
> 
> I'm usually tipping bigger outside of NYC where fares are legitimately too low (a recent trip to Tampa I was shocked that a half hour ride only cost $17. Great for my wallet but obviously the driver isnt making much) That said, I feel extremely awkward asking someone to break a $20 and once had a driver refuse to make change and try to convince me that $20 was an appropriate tip. I also had an uber driver call me a cheap a--hole for tipping $2 (i had $2 in my pocket, so it was $2 or $0). I also wish I could tip in the app since it would make getting reimbursed when traveling for work even better (i usually just eat the tip, which is fine)
> 
> So to make a long question even longer, what do uber drivers expect/feel is an appropriate tip? Assume its a weekday afternoon, minimal traffic, it's just me, fare is $12-15? $2? $5? more? What % of passengers actually tip?


----------



## injera

Madmcupcake said:


> I would say about 70% of my passengers tip. I would say the tip I receive most often is $10. Lowest I have received is $3 for someone who wanted to tip but didn't have cash and I was dumb and deleted the square app since I never use it.  I have received many $5, some $15, couple $20, and $40 about three times. Your Uber driver doesn't make anywhere near $25 an hour when you think about the gas, insurance(rideshare is more,) maintenance, taxes, business license, detailing, etc. Many Uber drivers are operating at losses and need the immediate money Uber provides. The original rates were decent and paid a living wage. I feel many drivers are now used to Uber for income and rely on it which is why they haven't stopped driving.
> 
> Think about that ride in Tampa that was $17, Uber took about 25% of it. So that driver got around $12 for 30 minutes. Take out the gas driving to you and on your fare, taxes, etc That driver only made a few dollars for that 30 minutes and then if lucky will get another ride quickly.
> 
> Personally I would tip $5 on a short fare where I was at the curb ready to go and not drunk. $10-20 depending on how long I made the driver wait and if I was obnoxious/drunk or not, wanted a drive thru, etc. I'm pretty sure most drunk people don't realize how bad they smell, how ridiculously hard they slam the doors, etc.
> 
> Hope that helps.


The $25-35 an hour I quoted was for VIA, a different ride-sharing company in NYC and their drivers are salaried and getting paid as long as their driving. Completely recognize uber drivers aren't averaging that much and i'm sure drivers outside of NYC do much worse than in the city, where rates are only slightly lower than that of a taxi.

I think the whole tipping culture in our country is unfortunate and would rather have higher costs knowing someone is making a living wage than have lower costs and need to subsidize someone's salary. But, i dont see our tipping culture changing anytime soon.

Maybe I should up my $2-3 to $5 or more depending on the length of the trip. But any driver who calls me a cheap asshole for only tipping $2 or trying to convince me that $20 is appropriate will continue to get nothing.


----------



## Madmcupcake

Oh okay, I had never heard of VIA and wasn't positive what you meant there. Maybe he was just having a bad day or you made him wait or were drunk and he was frustrated. Though it doesn't mean he should have said that and shared his frustration with you! That is why we vent HERE! LOL I always just say thank you. 

I agree everyone should simply be paid living wages and then if I tip it is because I wanted to and the service was outstanding and whoever truly deserved some xtra. I would definitely do a minimum of $5 unless the driver sucks.


injera said:


> The $25-35 an hour I quoted was for VIA, a different ride-sharing company in NYC and their drivers are salaried and getting paid as long as their driving. Completely recognize uber drivers aren't averaging that much and i'm sure drivers outside of NYC do much worse than in the city, where rates are only slightly lower than that of a taxi.
> 
> I think the whole tipping culture in our country is unfortunate and would rather have higher costs knowing someone is making a living wage than have lower costs and need to subsidize someone's salary. But, i dont see our tipping culture changing anytime soon.
> 
> Maybe I should up my $2-3 to $5 or more depending on the length of the trip. But any driver who calls me a cheap asshole for only tipping $2 or trying to convince me that $20 is appropriate will continue to get nothing.


----------



## injera

Madmcupcake said:


> Oh okay, I had never heard of VIA and wasn't positive what you meant there. Maybe he was just having a bad day or you made him wait or were drunk and he was frustrated. Though it doesn't mean he should have said that and shared his frustration with you! That is why we vent HERE! LOL I always just say thank you.
> 
> I agree everyone should simply be paid living wages and then if I tip it is because I wanted to and the service was outstanding and whoever truly deserved some xtra. I would definitely do a minimum of $5 unless the driver sucks.


And i've had plenty of drivers who sucked. Drivers who were clearly under the influence. Drivers who had their friend riding shotgun hanging out with them. Drivers who spent the entire ride being loud on their phone (one who was fighting with his gf, another who was having an R rated conversation about the things he wanted to do to his gf when he got off work). Drivers blasting hip-hop and refusing to turn it down/off. My favorite was the driver who picked me up outside of a Myrtle Beach strip club at 2am then spent the entire ride aggressively trying to sell me on a timeshare presentation. They all got solid 1* feedback and a formal complaint. Drivers who are quiet, ambivalent, lacking a full grasp of the English language are fine by me.

But most drivers are really nice folks just trying to make a living. Respect.


----------



## Lyle

Lamenting the fact that we don't get tips> A friend (Former Pizza Delivery Guy) suggested I put up a sign in my car " Tips Appreciated" . I thought about it but figured some disgruntled rider would report me to Uber for soliciting Tips and I would be "Deactivated" like a Freakin Robot!


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

injera said:


> Good morning, i specifically created an account so I could ask this question (was debating with some friends last night about tipping uber drivers so was trying to research and came across this thread). I tip probably half to three quarters of the time, they claimed tips aren't expected with Uber and that the lack of tipping and seamless cashless transaction is their biggest selling point over a yellow cab.
> 
> My thought with tipping Uber/Lyft (i dont tip Via since they're paid $25-35 hour) is that its a nice gesture to throw in a few bucks extra, maybe a couple of dollars more if i use a phone charger, or if we're drunk (while i'm harmless, i'm sure i'm annoying at 2am).
> 
> I'm usually tipping bigger outside of NYC where fares are legitimately too low (a recent trip to Tampa I was shocked that a half hour ride only cost $17. Great for my wallet but obviously the driver isnt making much) That said, I feel extremely awkward asking someone to break a $20 and once had a driver refuse to make change and try to convince me that $20 was an appropriate tip. I also had an uber driver call me a cheap a--hole for tipping $2 (i had $2 in my pocket, so it was $2 or $0). I also wish I could tip in the app since it would make getting reimbursed when traveling for work even better (i usually just eat the tip, which is fine)
> 
> So to make a long question even longer, what do uber drivers expect/feel is an appropriate tip? Assume its a weekday afternoon, minimal traffic, it's just me, fare is $12-15? $2? $5? more? What % of passengers actually tip?


Toss a fiver on all short trips. They take an average of 30 minutes and pay the driver about $2.40, sometimes less. Are any of your guests acting up during the ride? That should be a generous tip and so should pulling a driver far away where he/she will have to drive back empty to get another fare. It's very kind of you to care and ask. Please don't quote "cashless and seamless". Uber is totally unfair about driver wages. They use their monopoly to be vindictive and mean to their own drivers. I just CAN'T imagine being a millionaire and getting on television and discouraging tipping the the very employees making me rich while getting paid peanuts. I hope hell has a special place waiting for those bastards.


----------



## sUBERu2u

LEAFdriver said:


> PLEASE....*STOP WITH THE PROPAGANDA*!!!
> 
> DELETE: *"But Not Required"* from those signs!!!!!
> 
> There is NO GOOD REASON to tell them that tips are not required!
> 
> It's just part of Uber's original propaganda that will not die!
> 
> When you go to a restaurant....are there signs on the table "_reminding you_" that tips are not required?
> 
> *NO!*
> 
> If there were.....probably LESS people would tip their servers....because they would reason:
> 
> "Oh yeah! If we don't tip...what can they do to us? Nothing! Thanks for the reminder!"


I couldn't disagree more. It's the perfect message. You're message is that tipping is required. That's going to get you low stars and is quite frankly, rude. If the service is not there, a tip is absolutely not required, or recommended. The approach with this sign is a gentle encouragement and reminder that tipping is actually allowed, as many people think it isn't with Uber, and that the tip is not included in the fare, as many people think it is. My first ride as a passenger I tried to tip my driver, and he refused to take it, telling me it isn't allowed. I was like WTF? Since then, becoming a driver, I have had countless pax tell me they thought the tip was included.


----------



## Rustyshackelford

Majority of my riders who dont tip are millennials, the same ones who work as bartenders and waiter/waitresses 

Simple, next time you're at a bar or restaurant, tell the server the service was great and their tip is an awesome yelp review.

YES I KNOW THEY WORK MOSTLY FOR TIPS but I was reading some reddit posts and they all say no one is forcing us to work for uber, and we should quit if we dont like the pay. Also that we should ask uber for more money, its not their job to supplement our income.
I will echo the same sentiment.


----------



## Chef Aarron

I was thinking

_"If you're riding at base fare, I'm driving for free. How about a tip?"_​


----------



## Chef Aarron

Another option might be, "This is an environmentally responsible flex-fuel vehicle. It runs on gasoline and tips!"

Or perhaps, "For your information: this car's brakes work best when tipped."

Or, "If you stiff your waitress, hairstylist, taxi driver, or manicurist, you'd be a complete canoe. Think about that before you get out of this car!"

LOL!


----------



## Chef Aarron

Rustyshackelford said:


> Majority of my riders who dont tip are millennials, the same ones who work as bartenders and waiter/waitresses
> 
> Simple, next time you're at a bar or restaurant, tell the server the service was great and their tip is an awesome yelp review.
> 
> YES I KNOW THEY WORK MOSTLY FOR TIPS but I was reading some reddit posts and they all say no one is forcing us to work for uber, and we should quit if we dont like the pay. Also that we should ask uber for more money, its not their job to supplement our income.
> I will echo the same sentiment.


You know what's interesting about those waiters and bartenders, though? They work for a tip wage plus tips, but did you know that if their tips do not bring that tip wage up to the regular minimum wage, the employer has to supplement to bring it up to federal minimum wage? We are worse off as I'm sure we've all had those hours here and there with those two mini fare trips that after expenses means like $3 an hour!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

TIPS ENSURE EXCELLENT SERVICE

TIP NOT - RIDE NOT

TIP YOUR SERVER AND DRIVER TOO

"TIP" IS NOT A FOUR LETTER WORD

TIPS FOR TRIPS​


----------



## Fireguy50

Chef Aarron said:


> You know what's interesting about those waiters and bartenders, though? They work for a tip wage plus tips, but did you know that if their tips do not bring that tip wage up to the regular minimum wage, the employer has to supplement to bring it up to federal minimum wage? We are worse off as I'm sure we've all had those hours here and there with those two mini fare trips that after expenses means like $3 an hour!


My standard rule is after 15 minutes without a PAX, If I can drive home without a ping. I stay home, because I'm loosing money


----------



## Chef Aarron

injera said:


> Good morning, i specifically created an account so I could ask this question (was debating with some friends last night about tipping uber drivers so was trying to research and came across this thread). I tip probably half to three quarters of the time, they claimed tips aren't expected with Uber and that the lack of tipping and seamless cashless transaction is their biggest selling point over a yellow cab.
> 
> My thought with tipping Uber/Lyft (i dont tip Via since they're paid $25-35 hour) is that its a nice gesture to throw in a few bucks extra, maybe a couple of dollars more if i use a phone charger, or if we're drunk (while i'm harmless, i'm sure i'm annoying at 2am).
> 
> I'm usually tipping bigger outside of NYC where fares are legitimately too low (a recent trip to Tampa I was shocked that a half hour ride only cost $17. Great for my wallet but obviously the driver isnt making much) That said, I feel extremely awkward asking someone to break a $20 and once had a driver refuse to make change and try to convince me that $20 was an appropriate tip. I also had an uber driver call me a cheap a--hole for tipping $2 (i had $2 in my pocket, so it was $2 or $0). I also wish I could tip in the app since it would make getting reimbursed when traveling for work even better (i usually just eat the tip, which is fine)
> 
> So to make a long question even longer, what do uber drivers expect/feel is an appropriate tip? Assume its a weekday afternoon, minimal traffic, it's just me, fare is $12-15? $2? $5? more? What % of passengers actually tip?


Here's a little math for my market. Base fare rate is $0.65/mi and $0.11/min. So at 30 mph average, that's $0.87. Uber gets 25% or $0.22, leaving $0.65. Passengers do not magically get in the car wherever the driver is, nor do they all want trips to where the driver wants to stay, so we're doing fairly well if about half of the total miles we drive are with a rider in the car. So in terms of total miles, that's $0.325 a mile. Now subtract fuel and maintenance which is realistically at least $0.30 a mile. So that's $0.025 a mile. Each trip has a $1 base fare (the $2.05 booking fee, i.e. scam of the century, goes straight to Uber, driver gets none of that!). So that 4 mile trip that took 5-10 minutes to get to pick you up, 2 minutes waiting to get in the car, and 8 minutes to run at base fare made the driver a whopping $1.10 for 15-20 minutes. Think maybe that's why it's harder to get rides when it isn't surge pricing and why we hipe riders will be decent enough to tip when, without surge, we damn near work for free and you're paying a quarter what you'd pay in a taxi?

You know, on a minimum fare trip, it's $5.50. Subtract $2.05 for booking fee that goes to Uber and it's $3.45. After the 25% commission, driver gets $2.59. Uber makes $2.91!!! They make 32 cents MORE than the driver without doing any of the effort! I will tell you, drivers will get pretty irritated when a minimum fare rider doesn't tip! Figuring $0.30 a mile for fuel and maintenance, if we drive more than about 4 or 5 miles to pick you up for that minimum fare trip and you don't tip, the driver literally lost money on that trip. I will tell you the recipe for a poor rider rating from me as a driver is make me wait for you at the pickup for a minimum fare trip that I drove any distance for and then don't tip! That's how you find out what a 1* does to your overall rating!


----------



## to vono

Thanks & Much Needed!!


----------



## Bnerdy

Thank you!! Time to see if this creates results. Uploaded it to my car as a picture background.


----------



## Bnerdy

Ok, my second pax of the night just tipped me 20 on a $20 no surge trip. Things are looking good so far from my new sign.


----------



## UberE

Bnerdy said:


> Ok, my second pax of the night just tipped me 20 on a $20 no surge trip. Things are looking good so far from my new sign.


I'm jealous of your display ability.


----------



## LEAFdriver

Bnerdy said:


> Thank you!! Time to see if this creates results. Uploaded it to my car as a picture background.


What kind of car do you have?


----------



## Bnerdy

LEAFdriver said:


> What kind of car do you have?


Dodge Ram 1500


----------



## uberstuper

Scott Benedict said:


> I tip but I always find it a pain to have to get cash before I do anything related to tipping. I don't go to ATMs and I don't carry cash. Everything I do, I can pay with my debit or cc and I like the paper trail. I can see where my spending is. I would much prefer to pay any tip by credit card/debit card, but always have to plan on getting cash somewhere before I'm traveling so I have cash and THEN I have to buy something to break the cash up into smaller chunks. Just not convenience. I'm not whining, just saying that before there were debit cards, I carried cash. But now because they are much more convenient, I prefer using plastic. Plus the 3.5% is tax deductible.


Uber needs to have a tip option (like Lyft) and this would not be a issue


----------



## uberstuper

RockinEZ said:


> How about a sign:
> 
> If you are not going to tip, start walking now.
> 
> Too direct?


How about instead of walking ..get the f out now


----------



## Cooper

I want to bring up a different topic. Not trying to dog on the sign or anything. If it works for you I'm happy. What about bringing up tipping nonchalantly in conversation. Most of my pax start out with the same questions. How has Uber been tonight? Make allot? Do you make good money doing this. How do you you like doing Uber. Got any crazy stories? All of this can be conversed with polite and engaging stories. "Yeah I like Uber allot I meet cool people like you guys. I make good money from the app plus tips." "Yeah I make good money most the time. One time I got a long trip, he was crazy but I ended up getting 170 dollars from the trip plus he gave me ten bucks for a job well done!" I get tipped allot. Maybe 30-40% of the time. Lately I've been getting 20 spots. Otherwise 5 or ten rarely singles. I can tell you what really helps is having change on hand at all times. Now some circumstances I know I'm not getting tipped. Like high-school kids. I don't even bother. But they usually go far cause they don't care having mom's credit card and all. So I sit back relax and enjoy the drive. In my opinion with the sign. I love your guy's enthusiasm but I find the idea a little tacky. I just think there's a better way to get your point across. But the real issue is it will offend some pax. It shouldn't but it does. Which means...1 star!


----------



## Cooper

uberstuper said:


> How about instead of walking ..get the f out now


Yeah probably.


----------



## Cooper

Bnerdy said:


> Ok, my second pax of the night just tipped me 20 on a $20 no surge trip. Things are looking good so far from my new sign.


Congrats!


----------



## 5 Star Guy

Cooper said:


> I want to bring up a different topic. Not trying to dog on the sign or anything. If it works for you I'm happy. What about bringing up tipping nonchalantly in conversation. Most of my pax start out with the same questions. How has Uber been tonight? Make allot? Do you make good money doing this. How do you you like doing Uber. Got any crazy stories? All of this can be conversed with polite and engaging stories. "Yeah I like Uber allot I meet cool people like you guys. I make good money from the app plus tips." "Yeah I make good money most the time. One time I got a long trip, he was crazy but I ended up getting 170 dollars from the trip plus he gave me ten bucks for a job well done!" I get tipped allot. Maybe 30-40% of the time. Lately I've been getting 20 spots. Otherwise 5 or ten rarely singles. I can tell you what really helps is having change on hand at all times. Now some circumstances I know I'm not getting tipped. Like high-school kids. I don't even bother. But they usually go far cause they don't care having mom's credit card and all. So I sit back relax and enjoy the drive. In my opinion with the sign. I love your guy's enthusiasm but I find the idea a little tacky. I just think there's a better way to get your point across. But the real issue is it will offend some pax. It shouldn't but it does. Which means...1 star!


I agree a conversation is better than a sign. I think the point of the sign is more about educating pax that tips are not really included than asking for a tip. I wouldn't mention how much you make in tips to a pax. I would say how you make an effort to provide great service and my pax tip well, if they ask. It can be a problem now if criminals believe drivers have cash like a taxi, at least they can't get in without a ping.  Speaking of educated, I think most pax by now know what Square and other apps are and should be willing to use it for a tip over cash.


----------



## UberLaLa

Bnerdy said:


> Thank you!! Time to see if this creates results. Uploaded it to my car as a picture background.


That right there is a great collaboration of minds....Good job guys.


----------



## UberLaLa

injera said:


> Good morning, i specifically created an account so I could ask this question (was debating with some friends last night about tipping uber drivers so was trying to research and came across this thread). I tip probably half to three quarters of the time, they claimed tips aren't expected with Uber and that the lack of tipping and seamless cashless transaction is their biggest selling point over a yellow cab.
> 
> My thought with tipping Uber/Lyft (i dont tip Via since they're paid $25-35 hour) is that its a nice gesture to throw in a few bucks extra, maybe a couple of dollars more if i use a phone charger, or if we're drunk (while i'm harmless, i'm sure i'm annoying at 2am).
> 
> I'm usually tipping bigger outside of NYC where fares are legitimately too low (a recent trip to Tampa I was shocked that a half hour ride only cost $17. Great for my wallet but obviously the driver isnt making much) That said, I feel extremely awkward asking someone to break a $20 and once had a driver refuse to make change and try to convince me that $20 was an appropriate tip. I also had an uber driver call me a cheap a--hole for tipping $2 (i had $2 in my pocket, so it was $2 or $0). I also wish I could tip in the app since it would make getting reimbursed when traveling for work even better (i usually just eat the tip, which is fine)
> 
> So to make a long question even longer, what do uber drivers expect/feel is an appropriate tip? Assume its a weekday afternoon, minimal traffic, it's just me, fare is $12-15? $2? $5? more? What % of passengers actually tip?


Thanks for dropping in, and using rideshare. : )

That said, I am primarily an Uber dirver, but Lyft would take care of all of your challenges. They allow In-App Tipping.


----------



## incomecsm

Nice sign. Thanks


----------



## ericc

Hope these will help generate more tips from Pax


----------



## UberLaLa

ericc said:


> Hope these will help generate more tips from Pax


I believe your tips will go up ever so slightly, but your rating will fall rather dramatically. Not a bad idea, but pax do not like the idea of having to tip, especially if it is not made easy in the App. : /


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Had brunch out this morning with family and I found the note on the receipt interesting (below).
Seems to me this is similar to what the UberTaxi tip setup is in the Uber rider app... 
and I don't understand why Uber doesn't just roll it out for users of ALL Uber services.
It offends no-one, forces nothing, keeps all options available to all riders -and ends the practical and legal arguments.
Problem solved.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland




----------



## Reversoul

Maybe I'm just lucky. I get tipped often and never even think about tips.


----------



## UberE

no your rating will not slip. I'm still 4.9 on both apps...


----------



## UberE

You know what gets me my tips? 
A great attitude and conversation.


----------



## UberLaLa

UberE said:


> You know what gets me my tips?
> A great attitude and conversation.


Driving in a city like LV doesn't hurt either....


----------



## 5 Star Guy

Just saw some chatter, Travass said he's never adding a tip option on the app.


----------



## jodie

Awesome sign Fireguy50 !!!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

5 Star Guy said:


> Just saw some chatter, Travass said he's never adding a tip option on the app.


He lied. There's been a tip option in the app since UberTaxi was introduced.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

UberE said:


> You know what gets me my tips?
> A great attitude and conversation.


Make up your mind. First you said a sign won't hurt your rating. Now you are saying that you don't use a sign?


----------



## Cou-ber

Fireguy50 said:


> Not sure the answer to that, probably not. But I'm willing to risk it and be included in a Supreme Court class action lawsuit.
> Typically courts use previous rulings to make judgments, and either......
> 
> California would loose it's rights for tips in the ruling (I'm the national bad guy)
> Or
> Tips be a national standard. (I would get hero status, and more press in the news to TIP YOUR UBER DRIVERS!)
> 
> I'm pretty confident in option 2 and willing to risk it.


It applies nationwide.


----------



## jonni smith

I like this one. Pretty direct and to the point. If they don't have cash, offer paypal email address on promo card. 










Here's my paypal.me just in case if u want  https://www.paypal.me/JonniSmith/10


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

jonni smith said:


> I like this one. Pretty direct and to the point. If they don't have cash, offer paypal email address on promo card.
> 
> View attachment 38243
> 
> 
> Here's my paypal.me just in case if u want  https://www.paypal.me/JonniSmith/10
> 
> View attachment 38244


you are insane.
I like that in a person.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

jonni smith said:


> I like this one. Pretty direct and to the point. If they don't have cash, offer paypal email address on promo card.
> 
> View attachment 38243


there's no way in hell I am giving (some) of my pax any email address.
it's bad enough that I get phone calls at 3AM asking if I found a set of keys in my car.
I do, however, have a square reader that pays my business account - and I have it set-up on my tablet to make using it very easy: all they have to do is 'tap' a choice, swipe - and tap OK.










That being said... in over a year - I've never had the opportunity to use it. (I don't have signs in my cars)


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

jonni smith said:


> I like insane people too. Get crazy and send me some ca$h.


Come up here to the north coast and collect it in person. I dare you.


----------



## jonni smith

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Come up here to the north coast and collect it in person. I dare you.


I will... standard uber rates. I won't even charge for surge!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Cou-ber said:


> It applies nationwide.


I agree with you, but it's worth noting that "it" applies (or, 'will' apply) nationwide only because Uber is agreeing to it - not because a court ordered Uber to do anything. I think it's also worth noting that a lot of people here seem to think this is a reversal of Uber's policy - which it isn't. Uber is still (and will continue) telling riders that "TIPS ARE NOT NECESSARY". The only change they are making is an agreement to avoid implying that tips are included in the fare or that Uber collects tips on behalf of drivers. It's a very small change in their marketing policy - and no change at all in their business plan or the apps.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

jonni smith said:


> I will... standard uber rates. I won't even charge for surge!


let's see...
725 miles X $.75/mi = $543.75.
And 12 hours X $.012/min = $86.40.
Plus the $1.75 fee... = $631.90 Fare.​Less the Uber fee, *your earnings would be $472.61*.

Then you have to make the 12 hour 725 mile drive back to GA.
725 X 2 = 1,450 miles.
*That's $0.33/mi*.
Plus tip.

Depending on what you're driving, do you think it would be worth it?
(yeah, yeah I know - depends on what the tip is, hehe)


----------



## Joseph Dang

Has anyone heard from Uber whether they'd consider in-app functionality?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Joseph Dang said:


> Has anyone heard from Uber whether they'd consider in-app functionality?


In-App functionality of tipping?
Kalancik is on the record as saying there will never be an in-app option for tipping.
(also, see* this post from 1 yr ago*)

Reminds of the the CEO of Schottensteins Dept Stores
who said that as long as his name was over the door, the stores would never be open on "the sabbath".
The board of Directors voted to change the name to VALUE CITY STORES.


----------



## jonni smith

Michael - Cleveland said:


> let's see...
> 725 miles X $.75/mi = $543.75.
> And 12 hours X $.012/min = $86.40.
> Plus the $1.75 fee... = $631.90 Fare.​Less the Uber fee, *your earnings would be $472.61*.
> 
> Then you have to make the 12 hour 725 mile drive back to GA.
> 725 X 2 = 1,450 miles.
> *That's $0.33/mi*.
> Plus tip.
> 
> Depending on what you're driving, do you think it would be worth it?
> (yeah, yeah I know - depends on what the tip is, hehe)


Hmmm.. i can still make money at $.33, or at least i'll take the .$54 tax deduction. As far as the tip, I just flash my tip card


----------



## ummpaul

Did a little edit to the sign, printed it up on a thicker stock and used doublesided tape to mount it. Tossed some start cash in there for the time being, will report back on how things go. Thanks again!


----------



## jonni smith

ummpaul said:


> Did a little edit to the sign, printed it up on a thicker stock and used doublesided tape to mount it. Tossed some start cash in there for the time being, will report back on how things go. Thanks again!


This works good for me during day rides...


----------



## NB004

Fireguy50 said:


> _Now that this post has grown and Been "featured/famous".....
> There are multiple versions of the sign available to print, and the PSD Photoshop file listed if you browse the many pages of information and comedy!_
> 
> Here is my signage with simplified wording and Uber appearance graphics.
> 
> View attachment 37292


This is a great and eye catching, nice way to remind people that tips are a nice gesture...


----------



## Tenzo

ummpaul said:


> Did a little edit to the sign, printed it up on a thicker stock and used doublesided tape to mount it. Tossed some start cash in there for the time being, will report back on how things go. Thanks again!


Much more classy than mine


----------



## DMotown

I always tell everyone that I'm new with Uber/lyft (whichever) I'm driving. They will ask normally ask which I like better and then I say "I like Lyft, because when pax tip it's built into the app. It makes it so much better for the PAX not having to dig out cash to leave a tip and better for me so I don't have to have all those tips in cash." Basically telling them everyone tips and if you don't tip you are cheap - all without asking for a tip. Works about 85% of the time so far. (Plus not lying - in first month with Uber and first week with Lyft)


----------



## RockinEZ

FAC said:


> Funny thing cash isn't always accepted anymore. I was at the airport wanting to cash in my mile for a flight to California and there was a new $10 processing fee and I couldn't pay them in cash. What's this world coming to?


Airports are different. HLS believes anyone paying cash for an airplane ticket is a potential bad guy. You have to leave a electronic payment trail in this free country now days.


----------



## RockinEZ

FAC said:


> I just realized I sure chat (post) a lot. Virtual Chatty Cathy on the uber forum
> 
> View attachment 37510


It is a forum...... Nothing wrong with contributing. 
I sure do, and I have a long list of complainers I ignore daily.


----------



## RockinEZ

MikesUber said:


> This is going to be embarrassing but:
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/Business/joes-crab-shack-tests-tipping-policy-18-locations/story?id=35134532
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2015/11/11/pf/joes-crab-shack-no-tipping/
> 
> View attachment 37518


We have a Joe's in San Diego. The tourists must support it.
The locals sure don't go there. Expensive and the staff is not paid well.


----------



## RockinEZ

HotRodriguez75 said:


> I avoid millennials and colleges like the plague!


Ain't that the truth. An entire generation that is clueless. 
How did we let that happen?


----------



## txtim1982

Fireguy50 said:


> _Now that this post has grown and Been "featured/famous".....
> There are multiple versions of the sign available to print, and the PSD Photoshop file listed if you browse the many pages of information and comedy!_
> 
> Here is my signage with simplified wording and Uber appearance graphics.
> 
> View attachment 37292


These window stickers now exist in my car. Have had moderate success on UberX, similar results to when I run Lyft only.









97.3% of something is better than 100% of nothing.


----------



## HotRodriguez75

RockinEZ said:


> Ain't that the truth. An entire generation that is clueless.
> How did we let that happen?


Internet and social media. It's dumbed us all down.


----------



## UberE

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Make up your mind. First you said a sign won't hurt your rating. Now you are saying that you don't use a sign?


No where in that statement does it say I don't hang a sign. I think your miss reading it.
If you think by simply hanging a sign, tips are going to all the sudden start flooding in, your nuts.
You have to go above and beyond getting them from point A to point B. Open the door, load and unload their luggage ( I do it so they don't scuff up my car), chat them up if they want to talk. I provide helpful info along they way about the town and using ride share here.
So to answer your question;
It's both.


----------



## GILD

*Due to the new Lawsuit Settlement: 
Tips were never included in the fare. 
Please feel free to tip your driver. 
Tips are not mandatory, 
but are greatly appreciated! *​*Thank You for riding Uber.​*http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-uber-nationwide-class-action-20160502-story.html
http://www.chicagotribune.com/business/ct-uber-tipping-20160427-story.html​
use that! copy paste print.


----------



## FAC

UberLou said:


> I made a small addition and ordered 25 decals.
> View attachment 37643


I think the sign should read "Tips are Required" see if any pax catches it.


----------



## valor

Love the design of the tipping sign! One minor change is that I think if the word "the" isn't capitalized, then neither should "and."
I also made myself a horizontal one which I'm planning on putting on the passenger side sun visor.
If anyone needs a custom version of the sign but doesn't have Photoshop, just let me know!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Michael - Cleveland said:


> there's no way in hell I am giving (some) of my pax any email address.
> it's bad enough that I get phone calls at 3AM asking if I found a set of keys in my car.
> I do, however, have a square reader that pays my business account - and I have it set-up on my tablet to make using it very easy: all they have to do is 'tap' a choice, swipe - and tap OK.
> 
> View attachment 38253
> 
> 
> That being said... in over a year - I've never had the opportunity to use it. (I don't have signs in my cars)


Paypal.me doesn't give them your email address.


----------



## Road Pilot

Good manners are appreciated but not required

; p


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

GILD said:


> *Due to the new Lawsuit Settlement:
> Tips were never included in the fare.
> Please feel free to tip your driver.
> Tips are not mandatory,
> but are greatly appreciated!
> Uber.*
> http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-uber-nationwide-class-action-20160502-story.html
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/business/ct-uber-tipping-20160427-story.html​
> use that! copy paste print.


Use that sign and you'll be deactivated for claiming to represent Uber - something that is expressly prohibited in you agreement with Uber.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

UberE said:


> No where in that statement does it say I don't hang a sign. I think your miss reading it.
> If you think by simply hanging a sign, tips are going to all the sudden start flooding in, your nuts.
> You have to go above and beyond getting them from point A to point B. Open the door, load and unload their luggage ( I do it so they don't scuff up my car), chat them up if they want to talk. I provide helpful info along they way about the town and using ride share here.
> So to answer your question;
> It's both.


Do as you wish (and best to you).
But don't lecture long-time drivers about how wonderful your tips are because you're willing to act like a chauffeur for the benefit of being paid peanuts while most drivers lose money just doing the basics. Passengers, in general, don't tip regardless of the service level I provide specifically because they are under the false impression (thank you Uber) that "tipping is not necessary" or that tips are included in the Uber fare. No amount of service level is going to overcome that impression that Uber has intentionally promoted both through it's marketing and through its rider app set up and use.


----------



## simpsonsverytall

i've got a large plastic cup(think big gulp but from local gas station) and I 'seeded it' and have been stuffing tips in as I get them. 

has been working - it's getting to the point where i have to consider de-seeding it soon

maybe i can go on a gas station food shopping spree...


----------



## Road Pilot

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Do as you wish (and best to you).
> But don't lecture long-time drivers about how wonderful your tips are because you're willing to act like a chauffeur for the benefit of being paid peanuts while most drivers lose money just doing the basics. Passengers, in general, don't tip regardless of the service level I provide specifically because they are under the false impression (thank you Uber) that "tipping is not necessary" or that tips are included in the Uber fare. No amount of service level is going to overcome that impression that Uber has intentionally promoted both through it's marketing and through its rider app set up and use.


I couldn't have said it better myself.

That said, I received three tips last week as opposed to my one tip per two month average. One of the fares said he just heard that tips are not included in the fare and apologized for only having two dollars on him.

Is word of mouth spreading the message?


----------



## 5 Star Guy

When I started out everyone was interested, almost impressed on how great it was that I am a driver. I feel like going back to everyone and posting it on FB to educate people how tips were never included.

Stock tips are not required, Square tips are appreciated.


----------



## Lance Treq

Nice graphic design work encouraging riders to leave a tip!


----------



## gman

Well I'm in the camp that signs and tip jars are a little too "in your face" for the riders and will lead to lower ratings over time.

What I ending up doing is stuffing a few rolled up bills in the upper middle A/C vent that's in full sight for all passengers. Kind of a subtle message that other passengers are tipping. First day I guess I had beginners luck, I ended up with a couple of 5's and a 10 spot. Next day not so good, just one fiver from a guy in a wheelchair that I accommodated in my car. Only one comment about it so far, a younger guy asked me if my money got wet. I said no, if people give me cash tips that's where I put them in the hope they will multiply. He said I was out of luck with him as he doesn't carry cash and isn't Uber supposed to be a cashless transaction anyway.

Ironically by not having a tip function in the app Uber is making it much more uncomfortable for riders. Those that would like to tip but don't carry cash can't tip and feel bad, and the rest now have to be subjected to all these cars with signs and tip jars soliciting tips. Not quite what I would call a seamless and pleasant transaction.


----------



## Road Pilot

gman said:


> Well I'm in the camp that signs and tip jars are a little too "in your face" for the riders and will lead to lower ratings over time.
> 
> What I ending up doing is stuffing a few rolled up bills in the upper middle A/C vent that's in full sight for all passengers. Kind of a subtle message that other passengers are tipping. First day I guess I had beginners luck, I ended up with a couple of 5's and a 10 spot. Next day not so good, just one fiver from a guy in a wheelchair that I accommodated in my car. Only one comment about it so far, a younger guy asked me if my money got wet. I said no, if people give me cash tips that's where I put them in the hope they will multiply. He said I was out of luck with him as he doesn't carry cash and isn't Uber supposed to be a cashless transaction anyway.
> 
> Ironically by not having a tip function in the app Uber is making it much more uncomfortable for riders. Those that would like to tip but don't carry cash can't tip and feel bad, and the rest now have to be subjected to all these cars with signs and tip jars soliciting tips. Not quite what I would call a seamless and pleasant transaction.


I recommend keeping a Square Reader attached to your Smart Phone for PAX who do not carry cash.

Might even attach a sticker that says TIPS.


----------



## UberE

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Do as you wish (and best to you).
> But don't lecture long-time drivers about how wonderful your tips are because you're willing to act like a chauffeur for the benefit of being paid peanuts while most drivers lose money just doing the basics. Passengers, in general, don't tip regardless of the service level I provide specifically because they are under the false impression (thank you Uber) that "tipping is not necessary" or that tips are included in the Uber fare. No amount of service level is going to overcome that impression that Uber has intentionally promoted both through it's marketing and through its rider app set up and use.


Your probably that guy I see pull up and pops the trunk for the rider & never leaves their seat, but wants to come on here and complain about how they don't get tips and discourages others from making you look bad. I'll keep making your type look bad no matter the rate cut because I don't mind working for a living. I grew up in a service industry based city and understand providing a service worth a tip.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

UberE said:


> Your probably that guy I see pull up and pops the trunk for the rider & never leaves their seat, but wants to come on here and complain about how they don't get tips and discourages others from making you look bad. I'll keep making your type look bad no matter the rate cut because I don't mind working for a living. I grew up in a service industry based city and understand providing a service worth a tip.


Ah... another know-it-all who thinks they know what other people do and that they are just smarter, kinder and more polite than everyone else.
3000+ trips here under my belt, high ratings and great '5-star comments' ... but you know me, and how I drive and treat people.
You're a genius.


----------



## 5 Star Guy

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Ah... another know-it-all who thinks they know what other people do and that they are just smarter, kinder and more polite than everyone else.
> 3000+ trips here under my belt, high ratings and great '5-star comments' ... but you know me, and how I drive and treat people.
> You're a genius.


Well he might have thought your dog was typing after all.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

I let my dog drive on my Uber account.
Will that get me deactivated?


----------



## MikesUber

RockinEZ said:


> We have a Joe's in San Diego. The tourists must support it.
> The locals sure don't go there. Expensive and the staff is not paid well.


I was surprised to even see that sign on the front door and in huge bold print on their menus. Honestly turned me off to the experience which I usually enjoy. Here in Pittsburgh we don't have access to quick coastal ingredients like you guys lol I'm jealous I love seafood. We do have some restaurants that do it right though like Monterey Bay Fish Grotto.


----------



## MikesUber

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I let my dog drive on my Uber account.
> Will that get me deactivated?


I'd rate him a 4-star due to the ruff ride.

I'll be here all day


----------



## 5 Star Guy

MikesUber said:


> I'd rate him a 4-star due to the ruff ride.
> 
> I'll be here all day


Poor guy works like a dog. Ba da bum. I do miss Smitty's rim shots.


----------



## MikesUber

5 Star Guy said:


> Poor guy works like a dog. Ba da bum. I do miss Smitty's rim shots.


Rude driver, kept barking directions at me. 1-star


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

MikesUber said:


> I'd rate him a 4-star...


Her.
She's a b itch.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Her.
> She's a *****.


 She's a what? oh wait I see what your saying, She gets five stars or *'s.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Is it possible to fix the thread heading and remove the apostrophe? It's driving me nuts every time I see it. I can't be the only one.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

ChortlingCrison said:


> She's a what? oh wait I see what your saying, She gets five stars or *'s.


Lol! You replied before I could edit it so the up.n filter wouldn't eat it with *s!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Is it possible to fix the thread heading and remove the apostrophe? It's driving me nuts every time I see it. I can't be the only one.


It's a perfectly acceptable concatenation:
TIP IS APPRECIATED

You don' really think we would ask a pax for multiple tips, do you?


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Michael - Cleveland said:


> It's a perfectly acceptable concatenation:
> TIP IS APPRECIATED
> 
> You don' really think we would ask a pax for multiple tips, do you?


I certainly wouldn't ask that, but I wouldn't object to being mulitple tipped either.


----------



## RockinEZ

MikesUber said:


> I was surprised to even see that sign on the front door and in huge bold print on their menus. Honestly turned me off to the experience which I usually enjoy. Here in Pittsburgh we don't have access to quick coastal ingredients like you guys lol I'm jealous I love seafood. We do have some restaurants that do it right though like Monterey Bay Fish Grotto.


We have a family owned chain of local restaurants in San Diego county. The Fish Market restaurants are the best seafood for a reasonable price in San Diego in my opinion. Others please tell us your favorite fish restaurants.


----------



## Fireguy50

valor said:


> Love the design of the tipping sign! One minor change is that I think if the word "the" isn't capitalized, then neither should "and."
> I also made myself a horizontal one which I'm planning on putting on the passenger side sun visor.
> If anyone needs a custom version of the sign but doesn't have Photoshop, just let me know!
> 
> View attachment 38411
> View attachment 38412
> View attachment 38427


YES, another Photoshop user!
And you got the closest font Arkhip


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Michael - Cleveland said:


> It's a perfectly acceptable concatenation:
> TIP IS APPRECIATED
> 
> You don' really think we would ask a pax for multiple tips, do you?


Generally one would say "A tip is appreciated".

Plus his signs say "Tips are appreciated" and "Tips appreciated" and it's understood that's not expecting multiple tips from one pax. Unless you count each bill separately I suppose.


----------



## lyft_audi

Fireguy50 said:


> YES, another Photoshop user!
> And you got the closest font Arkhip


I'm also a photoshop user, but I prefer Adobe Illustrator myself... The graphics are cleaner and scalable to any size without distortion or pixelation

I been in the graphic design business over 23 years and specialize in print and screen print.


----------



## GILD

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Use that sign and you'll be deactivated for claiming to represent Uber - something that is expressly prohibited in you agreement with Uber.


Maybe, the word UBER. Ill fix now. By the way, we all represent UBER anytime Pax is in car!

*Due to the new Lawsuit Settlement: 
Tips were never included in the fare. 
Please feel free to tip your driver. 
Tips are not mandatory, 
but are greatly appreciated. 
Thank You for riding Uber.*
http://www.latimes.com/la-fi-tn-uber-nationwide-class-action-20160502-story.html
http://www.chicagotribune.com/business/ct-uber-tipping-20160427-story.html​


----------



## Road Pilot

Here's my sign suggestion,

TIPS EXPECTED

; p


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Road Pilot said:


> Here's my sign suggestion,
> TIPS EXPECTED ; p


yeah - that's the one I want, too... but don't have the guts to post.
But I did use Fireguy50 's sign last night - with the added line:
"Tips are not included in your Uber fare."







I learned two things:
1. When people see the sign and the seed money, they are more likely to tip
2. At night, they can't see the sign or the seed money. ​Still: 4 hours, 10 trips and I received $17 in tips on top of $68 in earnings. (25% of earnings)


LEAFdriver said:


> Just last night, I rigged up my old Iphone 4s to display this message......
> 
> View attachment 37791
> 
> 
> Works well at night....since any 'regular signs' I have in the car cannot be seen in the dark!


Where do you put it so people will see it - whether they sit in the front seat or back?
If it's not plugged in, how do you keep the screen 'on'?
(ugh - the thought of running even more cords makes my skin crawl)


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Generally one would say "A tip is appreciated".


 <sigh> yeah - we know... I was being facetious - but can't we just turn off the grammar police radar here - or turn it down a bit? [/QUOTE]



> ... and it's understood that's not expecting multiple tips from one pax.


Not by me it's not!
I expect a tip when I arrive after driving 15 mins just to take someone two blocks.
I expect a tip when I get out of the car, help someone with their bags, and open the door for them.
I expect a tip when I pick someone up at the airport, load their luggage into the trunk.
I expect a tip when I deliver that same person home, remove their luggage from the trunk and help them get everything into their home.
I expect a tip when I spend 20 minutes introducing someone new to the area, the restaurants, the sites.
I expect a tip when I spend wait more than 2 minutes after arrival for someone to bother coming out to my car.
I expect a tip when I figure out where some drunk pax REALLY is and I manage to get them home safely.
I expect a tip for EACH stop I make along the trip to drop-off/pick-up an additional rider.
I expect a tip when I spend 15 minutes at 2:30AM in the middle of a 3.x surge stuck with pax in line at a Taco Bell drive-thru.


----------



## Fireguy50

lyft_audi said:


> I'm also a photoshop user, but I prefer Adobe Illustrator myself... The graphics are cleaner and scalable to any size without distortion or pixelation
> 
> I been in the graphic design business over 23 years and specialize in print and screen print.


I'm self taught (and YouTube) in Photoshop.
I never got comfortable with Illustrator, but I do understand it's scalable advantages.


----------



## LEAFdriver

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Where do you put it so people will see it - whether they sit in the front seat or back?
> If it's not plugged in, how do you keep the screen 'on'?
> (ugh - the thought of running even more cords makes my skin crawl)


I put it on the middle console armrest facing the back and yes, I do plug it in with my universal car charger. 
(It keeps the screen on AND that way I'll know if someone tries to steal it) 

If someone sits in the front seat though....they can't see it. In the daytime, I have a sign that can be seen attached to the front passenger sun visor. 
But at night....haven't figured out a great sign to be put up that can be seen from the front seat....

Except that I have rigged my GPS to say: "Please Tip Your UberX!" 
(It's been up for several months and I haven't really seen an increase in tips from it.)


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

It's a personal thing - but I hate stuff on the center arm-rest/console. 
Four or five hours in the car, I'm in and out of there a lot... 
and I like to use it as an armrest.


----------



## os2wiz

Road Pilot said:


> Here's my sign suggestion,
> 
> TIPS EXPECTED
> 
> ; p


I'm tempted to try, "Tipping is not an option ... it's an expectation! "


----------



## Kerplunkenstein

do you use this sign if you're driving Lyft?


----------



## Mojo76

lyft_audi said:


> Nice, man!
> 
> What program did you make that in? I like the graphic and font choice!
> 
> I need to add one to my free rideshare signs page since we're allowed to use them now.
> 
> Can anyone explain to me how my customers keep telling me they've added 20% for a tip but nowhere is there a place on Uber to tip. So where is this money going? My customer got upset today when I told him we don't get tips. Is Uber stealing our tips?


----------



## lyft_audi

There's a place where customers can set a pre-arranged tip for UberTaxi drivers, it doesn't apply to us UberX or UberXL drivers though.


----------



## RockinEZ

lyft_audi said:


> There's a place where customers can set a pre-arranged tip for UberTaxi drivers, it doesn't apply to us UberX or UberXL drivers though.


Yes we know, and it is only for Uber Taxi.


----------



## lyft_audi

RockinEZ said:


> Yes we know, and it is only for Uber Taxi.


I was answering the previous poster's question.

He/she left it inside the [.quote] tag, so it wasn't readily visible... Took me a minute to figure it out myself.

I had to click the "click to expand" link to see it


----------



## Fireguy50

lyft_audi said:


> Too bad you can't hookup a media player of some sort to that screen... You could display as many signs as you want on that thing!
> 
> Like some type of slideshow or something
> 
> Maybe trade businesses for ads?


I'm actually looking into that now, I didn't realize how dark it was in my car until reviewing my dash cam footage. Plus the monitor would help illuminate the interior for the dash camera.
I could build a Raspberry Pi to do it, but I've found some media players on Amazon for $35ish, and I don't have to build/program it.
View attachment 37376


----------



## lyft_audi

Fireguy50 said:


> I'm actually looking into that now, I didn't realize how dark it was in my car until reviewing my dash cam footage. Plus the monitor would help illuminate the interior for the dash camera.
> I could build a Raspberry Pi to do it, but I've found some media players on Amazon for $35ish, and I don't have to build/program it.
> View attachment 37376


I use a Micca Speck media player in my haunted garage that would be perfect...

It's like half the size of a dollar bill and 3/8th of an inch thick. You could load up a usb stick with images and just let them loop.

It does video, audio and photos.

EDIT: here's the exact one I have: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008NO9RRM/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Road Pilot

Received another tip today from an Uber PAX

three dollars on a five dollar fare 

No sign, no seed money, no square reader

That's three in one week

maybe the message is getting out there

on another note, don't accept fares from parents who don't have a child carrier for their baby(s)/toddler(s)


----------



## lyft_audi

I had a guy hand me a fiver as soon as he got in my car last night... A pre-tip, never had that before!

I don't have any signs up, and i rarely get tips


----------



## Choochie

RockinEZ said:


> We have a family owned chain of local restaurants in San Diego county. The Fish Market restaurants are the best seafood for a reasonable price in San Diego in my opinion. Others please tell us your favorite fish restaurants.


Legal Seafood. Not inexpensive. Great Chowder! Fresh fish!
"If it isn't good it isn't Legal.."


----------



## Choochie

Road Pilot said:


> Received another tip today from an Uber PAX
> 
> three dollars on a five dollar fare
> 
> No sign, no seed money, no square reader
> 
> That's three in one week
> 
> maybe the message is getting out there
> 
> on another note, don't accept fares from parents who don't have a child carrier for their baby(s)/toddler(s)


Where are these pax?


----------



## Choochie

I've had this sign for square reader on my a/c cover for a year and not one person has asked about it.. It's on the back of the armrest right in front of where all the pax sit. I also have paypal.
I won't use a tip sign but that's just me. Subtle hints but no begging.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein

I put up the sign on both headrests facing the passenger. I'm not above begging.


----------



## Fireguy50

Choochie said:


> View attachment 38714
> 
> I've had this sign for square reader on my a/c cover for a year and not one person has asked about it.


Please elaborate ...

No one has ever used it?
People use it, but without telling you?
My next investment (after fixing the dash cam lack of night vision) is a some type of electronic tripping option


----------



## Fireguy50

lyft_audi said:


> I use a Micca Speck media player in my haunted garage that would be perfect...
> 
> It's like half the size of a dollar bill and 3/8th of an inch thick. You could load up a usb stick with images and just let them loop.
> 
> It does video, audio and photos.
> 
> EDIT: here's the exact one I have: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008NO9RRM/?tag=ubne0c-20


Yes, hate to sound like a tool, but the loop of images would have to be more than just
TIP
TIP
*TIP
TIP *
I would have to include the amenities I offer that some people think are stupid like water & phone charging 
Also education images about how much of the fare Uber takes. 
Maybe a slide about the next big local sports game opponent and kickoff time.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

maybe instead of ending a trip by saying 'here ya go' as we pull up to the destination,
I'll just say "_*would you like to swipe a tip on a card instead of using cash?*_"


----------



## lyft_audi

Fireguy50 said:


> Yes, hate to sound like a tool, but the loop of images would have to be more than just
> TIP
> TIP
> *TIP
> TIP *
> I would have to include the amenities I offer that some people think are stupid like water & phone charging
> Also education images about how much of the fare Uber takes.
> Maybe a slide about the next big local sports game opponent and kickoff time.


Exactly! I guess we'll have to come up with more signage...

Too bad neither of us has any design talent or do "layout of marketing materials" as a profession 

I might need to find myself a little screen on ebay or something now


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

The biggest problem we face in 'soliciting' tips is that our rating is the one thing Uber can use indiscriminately to deactivate a driver... and ANY solicitation is going to make a pax - even a good one - uncomfortable, which will in the long-run, reduce our rating. If it reduces our rating to 4 stars for just 25% of what would have otherwise would have been 5 stars, our overall rating will drop below 4.6 in relatively short order. That would put you at a ratings disadvantage vs those who do not solicit tips (everything else being equal)... 
and help Uber weed out (deactivate) those drivers who do solicit tips.


----------



## Choochie

Fireguy50 said:


> Please elaborate ...
> 
> No one has ever used it?
> People use it, but without telling you?
> My next investment (after fixing the dash cam lack of night vision) is a some type of electronic tripping option


No one ever asked me about it - why I had the signage in my car. Gets them thinking I'm sure. I have discussed tips with several people and many uber drivers, not one has tipped. I do get cash tips here and there and 70% of the time with Lyft. I don't look for them quite frankly but I have never refused any. People in my state are CHEAP, even though I am in one of the wealthiest areas. Even airport runs haven't generated anything much. Twice I received $20 from one guy who was a truck driver from Alabama. These sales types that travel have expense accounts and can write off tips if they choose to. I used to travel extensively and I never got reimbursed nor tried to. I was making enough money to spring for the tips. Uber has drilled it into their heads that "no need to tip" philosophy. The median income in my area is $96K. I drive during the days and the poor people have been the great majority who tip. Drivers, at least 7 I know of - never have tipped even after talking about tipping. Most people who depend on tips don't. Perhaps the more they start to hear about the "new" policy - the more they will feel it.


----------



## TomInVegas

Hmmmmm....Why I post this I have no clue. 

But last night I came across a very potent idea for getting tips. I am meditating on the ethics of it still, so work in progress.

It is just one key response to a "so how's your night going?", which is both upbeat and positive and makes no direct appeal for tips. The immediate effect was to nearly TRIPLE my tips from last night on a four hour foray and also create a jovial atmosphere each time. 

If I divulge it, Uber drivers might widely use it, and it would be worn out in no time at all and lose its marketing effectiveness. 

It may be a tactic tailor-made for customer encounter which has nearly zero chance to encounter that customer ever again. And counter this dastardly tips morass. 
(this is a major city here)


----------



## Choochie

Kerplunkenstein said:


> I put up the sign on both headrests facing the passenger. I'm not above begging.


I believe you could panhandle "begging" and make more than the driving gig. No gas, no maintenance, no taxes...


----------



## gman

TomInVegas said:


> Hmmmmm....Why I post this I have no clue.
> 
> But last night I came across a very potent idea for getting tips. I am meditating on the ethics of it still, so work in progress.
> 
> It is just one key response to a "so how's your night going?", which is both upbeat and positive and makes no direct appeal for tips. The immediate effect was to nearly TRIPLE my tips from last night on a four hour foray and also create a jovial atmosphere each time.
> 
> If I divulge it, Uber drivers might widely use it, and it would be worn out in no time at all and lose its marketing effectiveness.
> 
> It may be a tactic tailor-made for customer encounter which has nearly zero chance to encounter that customer ever again. And counter this dastardly tips morass.
> (this is a major city here)


Let me guess, when asked how it's going you respond, "Tips are Great"?


----------



## gman

On that note, how about a sign that reads, "Make Tips Great Again!"


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

TomInVegas said:


> Hmmmmm....Why I post this I have no clue.


That makes two of us.


----------



## TomInVegas

Thanks Michael!


----------



## Fireguy50

gman said:


> On that note, how about a sign that reads, "Make Tips Great Again!"


If you download the Photoshop file you can do anything with it


----------



## valor

gman said:


> On that note, how about a sign that reads, "Make Tips Great Again!"


Hopefully this sign gains you a small tip of one million dollars. The tips are gonna be coming in so fast you're gonna have to build a wall between the front and back seats to keep them out!


----------



## lyft_audi

Fireguy50 said:


> If you download the Photoshop file you can do anything with it


I think we need to make a downloadable PDF version with editable text here soon...


----------



## valor

Probably a good idea.


lyft_audi said:


> I think we need to make a downloadable PDF version with editable text here soon...


Close enough?
https://memegenerator.net/instance2/5683064

I just realized I'm gonna have to change my sign. It says "always accepted" which isn't right, since many Uber drivers refuse tips, at least initially.

Final(?) sign:
TIPS
Not Expected;
Much Appreciated!


----------



## lyft_audi

valor said:


> Probably a good idea.
> 
> Close enough?
> https://memegenerator.net/instance2/5683064


Pretty cool


----------



## Fireguy50

When I can afford the media player it's going to include the rate cuts and what percentage Uber keeps


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Choochie said:


> No one ever asked me about it - why I had the signage in my car. Gets them thinking I'm sure. I have discussed tips with several people and many uber drivers, not one has tipped. I do get cash tips here and there and 70% of the time with Lyft. I don't look for them quite frankly but I have never refused any. People in my state are CHEAP, even though I am in one of the wealthiest areas. Even airport runs haven't generated anything much. Twice I received $20 from one guy who was a truck driver from Alabama. These sales types that travel have expense accounts and can write off tips if they choose to. I used to travel extensively and I never got reimbursed nor tried to. I was making enough money to spring for the tips. Uber has drilled it into their heads that "no need to tip" philosophy. The median income in my area is $96K. I drive during the days and the poor people have been the great majority who tip. Drivers, at least 7 I know of - never have tipped even after talking about tipping. Most people who depend on tips don't. Perhaps the more they start to hear about the "new" policy - the more they will feel it.


I have a Square reader in my car (close at hand, but out of sight) for a year and half. I've never brought up the topic of 'siping' a tip - and no one has ever asked about it (no surprise there) - until last night. Very weird... two late night pax in a row insisted that they wanted to tip me but didn't have any cash. I showed them the square reader and they were happy to use it.
Two consecutive credit card tips in one night... what are the odds?

I think from now on I'm going to leave the thing in plain view.


----------



## Choochie

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I have a Square reader in my car (close at hand, but out of sight) for a year and half. I've never brought up the topic of 'siping' a tip - and no one has ever asked about it (no surprise there) - until last night. Very weird... two late night pax in a row insisted that they wanted to tip me but didn't have any cash. I showed them the square reader and they were happy to use it.
> Two consecutive credit card tips in one night... what are the odds?
> 
> I think from now on I'm going to leave the thing in plain view.
> 
> View attachment 39009


Coincidence? Mental telepathy? Recent buzz?
I used to get more tips when driving early evening but seldom out past 7pm lately.
I got one cash tip out of 3 rides yesterday. None today, but I got 5 surges out of 7 rides.


----------



## TomInVegas

valor said:


> View attachment 38852
> 
> 
> Hopefully this sign gains you a small tip of one million dollars. The tips are gonna be coming in so fast you're gonna have to build a wall between the front and back seats to keep them out!


It's gonna be "yuuuuuuge"!!


----------



## Road Pilot

Still no signage in my car. I picked up someone's grandmother today. She was gabbing away on her cell phone the whole trip. Really annoying. 

I missed the turn off to her daughter's condo complex (thanks for nothing Apple Maps) so had to make a big U Turn on the highway.

She gave me a five dollar tip. 

Speaking of which, I switched to Google Maps today. First time I have used it in months. The app crashed in a tunnel. Another big U Turn. 

Back to Waze. The lesser of three evils.


----------



## Greguzzi

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Lol! You replied before I could edit it so the up.n filter wouldn't eat it with *s!


I got banned for a week for doing that very thing. Strange, isn't it, how the rules are only applied to some and not to others?


----------



## languageistheliquid

Fireguy50 said:


> I'll need a few weeks of driving to make a decision on any increase


Fireguy50 Have you noticed an increase in tips since you put up the sign? Apologies if you said so elsewhere. I get tips about 10% of the time now, mostly at night and on weekends (and usually when the requester is feeling guilty about his rambunctious and/or drunk friends). I'd put up a sign if it helps, but I'm not sure how it will play in Atlanta where pax aren't really accustomed to taxi/tipping conventions anyway and trained now not to tip.


----------



## livinloud89

I just found a website on Facebook that specializes in making professional hang signs for your rearview mirror and bumper stickers. I rather have something that looks nice and clean rather than the tip signs that I've seen that are printed out. Looks like they are made out of hard plastic so they should last forever.

Heres the link:

http://rideshare.supplies

https://www.facebook.com/ridesharesupplies


----------



## lyft_audi

so, I pay 8 or 10 bucks for some pro-printed stuff... Or I make and print my own for a few cents... And share them with my fellow drivers, for FREE... Hmmm.

Btw, who the hell reads the bumper stickers on their uber/lyft car before entering it?


----------



## livinloud89

lyft_audi said:


> so, I pay 8 or 10 bucks for some pro-printed stuff... Or I make and print my own for a few cents... And share them with my fellow drivers, for FREE... Hmmm.
> 
> Btw, who the hell reads the bumper stickers on their uber/lyft car before entering it?


I think the whole point is to have something that looks professional with good design and something that lasts forever not something that you printed out. You want it to be clean / low key. You want people to tip you $5-10 bucks then you want something attractive. Any expense can be written off.

I think the bumper stickers are to raise awareness....isn't that the point of them?


----------



## uber_gf

As a passenger, I'd be offended if I were to get in my Uber and see these "printed at home" tip me signs. It looks janky AF. At least the ones from rideshare.supplies look like someone put in some time to design them so that you can hang on the rearview mirror. I haven't bought them yet, but you can probably make your $8 back in just a couple of tips


----------



## lyft_audi

livinloud89 said:


> I think the whole point is to have something that looks professional with good design





uber_gf said:


> At least the ones from rideshare.supplies look like someone put in some time to design them so that you can hang on the rearview mirror.


You're kidding, right?

"They put some time in the design"

I'm a professional graphic designer for 23 years, and if those "designs" seem professional and have "time put into them" then I seriously think i'm the greatest designer of all time... Making it so you can hang it off a mirror is not rocket science either... Eh, whatever.

But, everyone is entitled to their opinion.


----------



## uber_gf

lyft_audi said:


> You're kidding, right?
> 
> "They put some time in the design"
> 
> I'm a professional graphic designer for 23 years, and if those "designs" seem professional and have "time put into them" then I seriously think i'm the greatest designer of all time... Making it so you can hang it off a mirror is not rocket science either... Eh, whatever.


I guess you don't have to like it for it to be good. I thought the website and all their products were nice and clean, the sentences were pretty fun/funny, and most importantly the typography is clean and discreet, so I'm not about to annoy my passengers with cheap looking paper taped to a window, you know? I came across it b/c my GF is an art director at 72 and Sunny and her friend from Pentagram in NY worked on it. Being a graphic designer for that long, I am sure you know what I'm talking about.


----------



## uber_gf

lyft_audi said:


> I'm a professional graphic designer for 23 years, and if those "designs" seem professional and have "time put into them" then I seriously think i'm the greatest designer of all time... Making it so you can hang it off a mirror is not rocket science either... Eh, whatever.
> 
> But, everyone is entitled to their opinion.


But yeah, I totally agree, this isn't for everyone and I am sure you've found a good solution that works for you


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Kerplunkenstein said:


> I put up the sign on both headrests facing the passenger. I'm not above begging.


It's not begging to explain to people they were tricked.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

lyft_audi said:


> so, I pay 8 or 10 bucks for some pro-printed stuff... Or I make and print my own for a few cents... And share them with my fellow drivers, for FREE... Hmmm.
> 
> Btw, who the hell reads the bumper stickers on their uber/lyft car before entering it?


I get people walking from.the back of my car quite a bit because of the stupid place they wait so I have to pull past them to pull over safely.

But also if enough people see the sign when in THEIR car it's just another way to get the word out.

I saw this at the JITB by IAH (Bush airport Houston) yesterday. Maybe we should do this with tip signs. Lol. Whole car was plastered both sides.


----------



## Bill Collector

I put the tips are appreciated sign this weekend... Not a single dollar.. Those who are not gonna tip won't top no matter what...


----------



## Über of Gotham

Fireguy50 said:


> _Now that this post has grown and Been "featured/famous".....
> There are multiple versions of the sign available to print, and the PSD Photoshop file listed if you browse the many pages of information and comedy!_
> 
> Here is my signage with simplified wording and Uber appearance graphics.
> 
> View attachment 37292


So I'm pretty new to uber. If I used this sign, there wouldn't be any backlash from uber? I've read some places you could get in trouble.


----------



## Fireguy50

Any backlash would reopen a new class action lawsuit, probably further up in the court system at the Federal level


----------



## Fireguy50

Bill Collector said:


> I put the tips are appreciated sign this weekend... Not a single dollar.. Those who are not gonna tip won't top no matter what...


I'm working on a media player that shows more educational slides about Uber, Tips, and local info. It's tough with the drunk college crowd I deal with! But with these rates everyone needs to be educated, the Uber model can't last at these profit margins for drivers


----------



## Greguzzi

Fireguy50 said:


> I'm working on a media player that shows more educational slides about Uber, Tips, and local info. It's tough with the drunk college crowd I deal with! But with these rates everyone needs to be educated, the Uber model can't last at these profit margins for drivers


Uber doesn't care what your profit margin is. All that matters to them is their profit margin.


----------



## Fireguy50

It's not for Uber corporate, but to educate the PAX tips are necessary for most drivers to earn a living, and it's a service industry like waiting tables


----------



## UberReallySucks




----------



## JimS

No backlash from Uber, but Uber hasn't changed their position at all - only that they won't bother you with regards to soliciting for tips. If a rider rates you low because you have a sign and complain to Uber, Uber won't deactivate you, but they'll let the 1* (or whatever) stay.


----------



## ND379

JimS said:


> No backlash from Uber, but Uber hasn't changed their position at all - only that they won't bother you with regards to soliciting for tips. If a rider rates you low because you have a sign and complain to Uber, Uber won't deactivate you, but they'll let the 1* (or whatever) stay.


They always let low ratings stay anyway, so how is this any different? Lol


----------



## JimS

Bingo.

Nothing is different in the Tipping universe. Uber still doesn't promote it. Uber still doesn't include it in the cost. Uber still doesn't care if you receive it. It made a presser - and that's really about it.


----------



## LadyDi

What do you use to place the signs up? There was a thread in which someone had purchased clear sheets and placed them on their window or dash. Please link the purchase site/place if this is what you use.


----------



## lyft_audi

LadyDi said:


> What do you use to place the signs up? There was a thread in which someone had purchased clear sheets and placed them on their window or dash. Please link the purchase site/place if this is what you use.


You could use the sleeves like Lyft provides to hold the tradedress... They are nothing more than clear, self-adhesive CD/DVD sleeves


----------



## lyft_audi

Anyone care to test out this fully editable PDF and let me know if it works?

https://www.dropbox.com/s/h35ncaexr0ta75z/edit.pdf?dl=0


----------



## ChortlingCrison

I really don't think a tipping sign is needed. All uber has to do is put a tip option on the app, and also do away with that "there's no need to tip".


----------



## LadyDi

lyft_audi said:


> You could use the sleeves like Lyft provides to hold the tradedress... They are nothing more than clear, self-adhesive CD/DVD sleeves


I actually have been looking at these - http://www.joann.com/cling-vinyl-9i...=[ProductId]&gclid=CMazpd_81swCFVhbhgodFOwC6A


----------



## chi1cabby

Anyone thinking about signing-up for Square, PM me for a referral link. You will receive free processing on up to $1,000 in credit card transactions for the first 180 days. Afterwards, you pay the standard 2.75% per swipe for all major credit cards.


----------



## AintWorthIt

I'm working on some professionaly designed signs that will be laminated and look sharp. Hope to have them up on Ebay by the weekend


----------



## LadyDi

AintWorthIt said:


> I'm working on some professionaly designed signs that will be laminated and look sharp. Hope to have them up on Ebay by the weekend


Can you PM when you do AintWorthIt ? Thank you


----------



## AintWorthIt

Will do. I'm going to the printer today and should have a few ready to go this weekend (fingers crossed)


----------



## AintWorthIt

Just out of curiosity, would you guys rather have a sign you can hang yourself, or something that could hang from your backseat? Guess I could do both.


----------



## lyft_audi

So you come into a thread where we offer free signage to announce that you'll be selling signs on ebay...?

Nice.


----------



## PittRydShare




----------



## Simon

This is my tipping sign.


----------



## Greguzzi

So how are the tip signs working?


----------



## Simon

Greguzzi said:


> So how are the tip signs working?


So far no good.


----------



## Greguzzi

That's what I would guess. Uber riders are just cheap-ass mofos. One guy I drove to the airport this morning tipped the bellhop after I loaded his luggage but gave me nothing after I also unloaded his luggage. SMH.


----------



## Jason Arroyo

And this is why you should never use a Tips sign/jar up.


----------



## GILD

sign PLUS jar, tips about 35% of time. Just sign 10% of time. Jar with seed money, 25% of time.


----------



## GILD

I think the easiest explanation of how is uber going:

I think its great for pax as its half the price of taxi. No one thinks a taxi driver makes a lot of money. (they agree) uber drivers make half what a taxi driver makes. Drivers make about $300 a week i tell them. Less than minimum wage. And I pay for gas and car. Its really hard to be a driver.

I say it just like that. All along my tip jar is staring them in the face.


----------



## Greguzzi

GILD said:


> I think the easiest explanation of how is uber going:
> 
> I think its great for pax as its half the price of taxi. No one thinks a taxi driver makes a lot of money. (they agree) uber drivers make half what a taxi driver makes. Drivers make about $300 a week i tell them. Less than minimum wage. And I pay for gas and car. Its really hard to be a driver.
> 
> I say it just like that. All along my tip jar is staring them in the face.


How long have you been doing each of those things? Any noticeable reduction in your star rating since starting this regime?


----------



## Harley1

PittRydShare said:


>


that's the best "tip" I've gotten LOL


----------



## AintWorthIt

Lookie what I got from the printer at lunch today  They look fantastic, I tried to do these with a laminator at work and they weren't good enough. Went to a printer I use and these came out GREAT! I should have these online and ready to sell on Ebay or Etsy by tomorrow. I may also add a few that can hang from your headrest as well, going to see about that tonight


----------



## AintWorthIt

lyft_audi said:


> So you come into a thread where we offer free signage to announce that you'll be selling signs on ebay...?
> 
> Nice.


Well maybe some drivers want something professionally designed and printed. I would almost guarantee these signs would pay for themselves over the course of a night. If you want to print a crappy tip sign go for it, you'll probably get crappy tips too. Some people will compalin about anything....


----------



## Fireguy50

lyft_audi said:


> So you come into a thread where we offer free signage to announce that you'll be selling signs on ebay...?
> 
> Nice.


When I'm feeling creative I'll recreate those 4 signs and post the files here for people to print on there own.

My thread was NOT intended for others to profit from making postcards. It's a community helping each other get the best out of the Uber driving experience


----------



## AintWorthIt

And I'll put em on ebay, How much time are you going to spend doing that? Then printing it? Are you going to laminate it ? You don't have access to those fonts either unless you're gonna buy them. Lol come on man.


----------



## lyft_audi

AintWorthIt said:


> Well maybe some drivers want something professionally designed and printed. I would almost guarantee these signs would pay for themselves over the course of a night. If you want to print a crappy tip sign go for it, you'll probably get crappy tips too. Some people will compalin about anything....


I am a professional graphic designer of 23+ years... And I design and give my signs for free here, to help out my fellow drivers... Not poach them for $5-10 for laminated paper.



Fireguy50 said:


> When I'm feeling creative I'll recreate those 4 signs and post the files here for people to print on there own.
> 
> My thread was NOT intended for others to profit from making postcards. It's a community helping each other get the best out of the Uber driving experience


Yeah, between the two of us... Should be no problem.



AintWorthIt said:


> And I'll put em on ebay, How much time are you going to spend doing that? Then printing it? Are you going to laminate it ? You don't have access to those fonts either unless you're gonna buy them. Lol come on man.


I work at a marketing firm with a print shop... And I have access to thousands and thousands of fonts, all day.

If I wanted to put them on ebay, I could... But I'm not greedy like that, i'd rather help a fellow driver out versus taking their money


----------



## LadyDi

The wording about the "STARS" is not sitting to well with me AintWorthIt. Some lame butt/drunk/disgruntle/whatever will give you a lower rating after reading that just because.


----------



## Fireguy50

AintWorthIt said:


> And I'll put em on ebay, How much time are you going to spend doing that? Then printing it? Are you going to laminate it ? You don't have access to those fonts either unless you're gonna buy them. Lol come on man.


You're cute 
You don't have a clue what I'm capable of our my determination


----------



## Fireguy50

lyft_audi said:


> Exactly! I guess we'll have to come up with more signage...
> 
> Too bad neither of us has any design talent or do "layout of marketing materials" as a profession
> 
> I might need to find myself a little screen on ebay or something now





LEAFdriver said:


> Just last night, I rigged up my old Iphone 4s to display this message......
> 
> View attachment 37791
> 
> 
> Works well at night....since any 'regular signs' I have in the car cannot be seen in the dark!


I did it, digital media Tip sign
https://uberpeople.net/threads/tip-sign-goes-digital.80100/


----------



## Antz

Fireguy50 said:


> Probably could, it has two video inputs.
> It's a little bright at night. It services its purpose of preventing backing into kids and objects.
> 
> Agreed!
> 
> Well, you can edit the sign to your needs.
> And you're welcome for doing the effort, thanks for yelling!


----------



## MulletMan

Please help me educate our passengers. Tip signs can be awkward. I am going to laminate the following on letter size and put in back pouch of front seat where my water, charger and tablet sit for passenger to read. I won't get a tip on the ride, but I am trying to do my little part to educate the public about UBER's deceptive marketing techniques. Follow link to download letter or save and edit as you choose. I would repost this many times on the forum myself, but I got spanked for being a bad boy and my speed on the forum is just above turtle trot.

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ZNmDhS6ppRKTSKxKoNllYma7TyLOZZ8CPYApuJDVpw8/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## meetis

15 minutes into photoshop, here you go guys, free!

Apparently antiWhatever complains he does not like it, I'll post another one today so his attorney will like it


----------



## 5 Star Guy

meetis said:


> 15 minutes into photoshop, here you go guys, free!


Well done. Best I've seen. I would say fired, deactivated is the industry term.


----------



## meetis

sorry was very busy, any ideas for a sign let me know, i'll make it happen. Antiworthit was kinda not happy with my first design claiming I plagiarized and he'll attornize me =) this sign has nothing to do with his designs, enjoy


----------



## meetis

if you have venmo i can add that info too


----------



## AintWorthIt

My work has a copyright and is professionally designed, printed and laminated but yours looks like a second grader designed it and printed on a HP 600 . Grow up.


----------



## meetis

So what? Who cares about your copywrite? Navbady


----------



## meetis

At least I give people an option to use free design, they can laminate it themselves or at any office depomax
Second grader? Professional design? If you were a professional you would not be driving uber and trying to make money on us drivers by selling your "professionally" designed signs..


----------



## totallynotalion

AintWorthIt said:


> Lookie what I got from the printer at lunch today  They look fantastic, I tried to do these with a laminator at work and they weren't good enough. Went to a printer I use and these came out GREAT! I should have these online and ready to sell on Ebay or Etsy by tomorrow. I may also add a few that can hang from your headrest as well, going to see about that tonight
> 
> View attachment 40743


Did you get permission from the powers that be at uberpeople.net before advertising your product on their site?

Since you posted this here i'm assuming that you're familiar with this part of uberpeople.net's TOS


> You are granting us with a non-exclusive, permanent, irrevocable, unlimited license to use, publish, or re-publish your Content in connection with the Service.


My understanding of this is that by posting the product you are trying to sell here that you are ok with the staff at uberpeople.net using your product any way they see fit, including them creating a downloadable, printable version of the product you are advertising. Example "Sign up for an account today at uberpeople.net and receive a link to download and print this professionally designed sign to display in your vehicle!"



AintWorthIt said:


> Well maybe some drivers want something *professionally designed and printed.* I would almost guarantee these signs would pay for themselves over the course of a night. *If you want to print a crappy tip sign go for it, you'll probably get crappy tips too.* Some people will compalin about anything....


What company designed and printed these signs for you? I would like to confirm the designer's and the business' credentials.
Re:"print a crappy tip sign" right, because only you have access to quality materials and machines. This is not an original product. You took an established product and put "your" spin on it, get off your high horse.


AintWorthIt said:


> *You don't have access to those fonts either unless you're gonna buy them.*


For anyone that's interested in designing their own tip sign here are some font sites that offer free use of their fonts
http://www.1001freefonts.com/
http://www.dafont.com/
http://www.1001fonts.com/

There's^ a few thousand fonts right there, have at it.

Re: Lamination - amazon sells a variety of self adhesive laminating sheets that are very affordable, for anyone interested.



AintWorthIt said:


> My work has a copyright and is professionally designed, printed and laminated but yours looks like a second grader designed it and printed on a HP 600 . Grow up.


So in other words "BUY MY PRODUCT OR I'LL SAY NEGATIVE THINGS ABOUT YOURS!!"
That's an interesting way to advertise your product. If you're this confident why don't you post these comments on your etsy and eBay pages?


----------



## Fireguy50

This was from last spring. I've updated the slide show so it doesn't mention Uber so I can drive Lyft with it playing.
Printed signs are so outdated


----------



## Fireguy50

Made a new personal record in tips tonight. (no I'm not saying, bragging about money is stupid working for Uber)
I think the secret is rotating in 4X the phone charger slide and 2X the slide with my kids pictures (girls like kid pictures)


----------



## Uberchampion




----------



## Brenakie

Here's the sign I'm using, don't have specific stats all I know is that I'm getting tipped more with the sign than without.


----------



## Uberchampion

Brenakie said:


> Here's the sign I'm using, don't have specific stats all I know is that I'm getting tipped more with the sign than without.


Nice sign. What's the snow symbol for? Do you give out coke too or is it for A/C?


----------



## Fireguy50

AintWorthIt said:


> My work has a copyright and is professionally designed, printed and laminated but yours looks like a second grader designed it and printed on a HP 600 . Grow up.


You can't copyright clip art you stole off Google images search. Just because you added some text and a background layer doesn't protect your work. It belongs to the original designer. And if the original artwork is public domain, you can't copyright it either.


----------



## Fireguy50

Uberchampion said:


> What's the snow symbol for? Do you give out coke too or is it for A/C?


Disney Frozen themed strippers!


----------



## Brenakie

Uberchampion said:


> Nice sign. What's the snow symbol for? Do you give out coke too or is it for A/C?


LOL, No coke... Not much call for heat here in Florida, just A/C and more A/C!


----------



## 5 Star Guy

Brenakie said:


> View attachment 60663
> Here's the sign I'm using, don't have specific stats all I know is that I'm getting tipped more with the sign than without.


I like the sign. There was chatter that mentioning the ratings, gets lower ratings? I've said somewhere that deactivated is an industry term pax don't know. I'd say fired. I know Travass would never say that as that could infer an employee. Any word on the legislation, there are several counties that were cracking down on drivers. Not sure if that's the case in your county or area?


----------



## Red Leader

Cute kids. Not quite as furry as you.


----------



## HeavyOnGas

I don't beg.


----------



## Wheelin

lyft_audi said:


> Nice, man!
> 
> What program did you make that in? I like the graphic and font choice!
> 
> I need to add one to my free rideshare signs page since we're allowed to use them now.
> 
> If anyone needs free signs or dual tradedress, check out my little page here for FREE ones www.tradedress.tk


Those are nice! Thank you!


----------



## Wheelin

Fireguy50 said:


> Here's an old version, but I slide it into the sunroof trim molding.
> 
> Haven't figured out best placement in my vehicle for front passenger seat
> View attachment 37376


I've been sticking signs in a plastic sleeve on the sun visor.


----------



## Fireguy50

Red Leader said:


> Cute kids. Not quite as furry as you.


I'm assuming a response to me.
Thanks, yeah, they can't grow a beard. And college girls love kids. Even if they don't tip, they get all sensitive flirty. 


meetis said:


> sorry was very busy, any ideas for a sign let me know, i'll make it happen. Antiworthit was kinda not happy with my first design claiming I plagiarized and he'll attornize me =) this sign has nothing to do with his designs, enjoy


Looks good, don't be intimidated or give up. He won't doing anything. Just puffing up his fur like a scared cat trying to look bigger than he is, typically small animal behavior 


Wheelin said:


> I've been sticking signs in a plastic sleeve on the sun visor.


I spent $30 and went digital
https://uberpeople.net/threads/tip-sign-goes-digital.80100/


----------



## Fireguy50

HeavyOnGas said:


> I don't beg.


 it's more retraining, Uber has been lieing and trained PAX tipping is a no-no for years. We have to retrain them.

And you're already begging if you're driving your personal vehicle for Uber. You just haven't accepted your situational reality 

I get more tips when the PAX learn Uber doesn't pay for gas, cut our rates years ago, and tip ISN'T included as they were led to believe. That's not begging, just stating facts.


----------



## wk1102

Brenakie said:


> LOL, No coke... Not much call for heat here in Florida, just A/C and more A/C!


I offer coke and hookers to all my riders... 5☆ service!


----------



## Minnie

5 Star Guy said:


> Appreciated implies not required while it encourages tips in a positive way, not from a negative viewpoint. There's no point to using appreciated and not required.


 So, I put a little mason jar in my cupholder in the consul and just put a little craft sticker on it and wrote tips appreciated  thank you. The other day I didn't earn any tips at all, but today three out of my four rides so far have tipped me and pretty well - one was a five dollar tip, one was a three dollar tip and one was a two dollar tip. Several of the rides were only four $ fares. I'm pretty stoked!

Now in addition to the little cup, I am super friendly and take a genuine interest in each rider so they have a good time and try to give them the best service possible with good engaging conversation if they want it.


----------



## WBdriving

Minnie said:


> So, I put a little mason jar in my cupholder in the consul and just put a little craft sticker on it and wrote tips appreciated  thank you. The other day I didn't earn any tips at all, but today three out of my four rides so far have tipped me and pretty well - one was a five dollar tip, one was a three dollar tip and one was a two dollar tip. Several of the rides were only four $ fares. I'm pretty stoked!
> 
> Now in addition to the little cup, I am super friendly and take a genuine interest in each rider so they have a good time and try to give them the best service possible with good engaging conversation if they want it.


You should always have a little something in the jar to show that people are using it


----------



## TWHansen

I have no signs or anything yet, but I was particularly impressed Sunday night when a rider from Saturday recognized me and my car in front of a regular neighborhood watering hole, walked up, and tipped me $5. Apparently didn't have cash on him at the time. 53212 looks after its service industry! (Mostly because it's mostly service industry...)


----------



## UGGY MONSTER

Is a tip sign allowed in our vehicles in Houston?


----------



## meetis

UGGY MONSTER said:


> Is a tip sign allowed in our vehicles in Houston?


Don't ask, just hang it. What can they do? Deactivate you? I am below 4.7 for 2 months now, and I started 2 months ago lol
I always rate 4 if get no tips, I don't pick up pools except for airport pools. I have sign in the front and back, sometimes I get tips sometimes not. One day a bit drunk to wasted dude tipped me 9 times.. $20 each time so don't worry, just hang it, they won't deactivate you, because they need you!


----------

